# Guerra Ucraina, ci sarà negoziato. Ma Putin: "Attivo stato di allerta di deterrenza nucleare."



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Putin parla ad un'agenzia:

"I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese."
Putin annuncia anche di avere ordinato lo stato di massima allerta per le forze di deterrenza nucleare.

La decisione arriva immediatamente dopo la notizia di negoziati in Bielorussia, confermata dall'Ucraina:
Ecco l'annuncio di Zelensky:

“Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”

Però la Bielorussia minacciava così, poco prima:
"Le sanzioni alla Russia ci porteranno dritti verso una guerra nucleare. Se la francia schiererà armi nucleari in Polonia o Lituania, noi consentiremo a Mosca di disporle nel nostro territorio."

La UE chiude lo spazio aereo a Mosca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin fa un ulteriore passo verso uno scenario apocalittico.
> Ha ordinato allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare.
> 
> La decisione arriva immediatamente dopo la notizia di negoziati in Bielorussia, che nessuno però a parte i russi ha confermato.
> ...


La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

@Toby rosso nero 

PUTIN ha allertato il sistema di DETERRENZA nucleare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Toby rosso nero
> 
> PUTIN ha allertato il sistema di DETERRENZA nucleare.



Adesso mi informo un po', poi vedo di aggiornare bene la news.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
> Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.



Mi stai simpatico ma porti anche un pò sfiga  

Ovviamente scherzo, magari fosse colpa tua.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Toby rosso nero
> 
> PUTIN ha allertato il sistema di DETERRENZA nucleare.


Quindi fake news del Corriere se così. C'è da dire che anche i giornali, per fare tifo politico, diffondono ulteriore terrorismo come se già non bastasse.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso mi informo un po', poi vedo di aggiornare bene la news.



Anche perché fa tutta la differenza del mondo, toglie ogni possibile equivoco di comprensione.

Ahimè


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

C'è da capire se questa delegazione ucraina esista (non credo), non esista o peggio ancora sia una delegazione fantoccio con un Lukashenko ucraino da riconoscere come governo legittimo, rafforzando così l'offensiva per poi dar loro il potere


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

comunque per la serie "le sanzioni non ci scalfiscono e il nostro esercito entra in ucraina in scioltezza".

Sono già arrivati a minacciare l'atomica per provare a uscire dal casino in cui loro stessi si sono infilati da soli.

Putin in Russia ha i giorni contati, secondo me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin: "I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese".*


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin fa un ulteriore passo verso uno scenario apocalittico.
> Ha ordinato allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare.
> 
> La decisione arriva immediatamente dopo la notizia di negoziati in Bielorussia, che nessuno però a parte i russi ha confermato.
> ...



Non credo che sganci l'atomica se lo deve fare per primo. Questo credo che sia proprio da scartare.

E se fosse così dovrebbe contemporaneamente far partire le testate verso tutta la NATO.

Sono quasi certo che bombarderà a tappeto con il convenzionale, magari roba chimica, al massimo, quello sì.

L'allerta difensivo nucleare è d'obbligo, in quanto deve entrare in azione dovesse arrivare da fuori. Il confine tra difensivo ed offensivo diventa nullo in questi casi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro degli esteri ucraino non conferma i negoziati in Bielorussia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ho riaperto il topic con la notizia aggiornata, scusate per qualche post cancellato qua e là ma era solo per mettere ordine.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese".*


Aggressive? È che cavolo devono dire. Fare un plauso?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri ucraino non conferma i negoziati in Bielorussia.*



Ma non smentisce nemmeno?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sta un po’ vacillando lo squilibrato russo. Attenzione a faide interne


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese".*


Si va verso il punto di non ritorno, come si poteva intuire fin dalle primissime dichiarazioni 

A questo punto, il COVID era solo l’antipasto


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ormai non vale più nulla. Se rompi il contratto del gas con lui ti minaccia con le bimbe nucleari. Se si sveglia e decide che devi comprare rame solo da lui ti minaccia con le
> Bimbe nucleari. Lo capite che è ha vinto? È lui il capo del mondo ora. Anche se l Ucraina si arrendesse oggi stesso credete sarebbe finita? Ormai può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in tutto il mondo.


Non lo avesse fatto sarebbe stato inghiottito dal mondo buono e la Russia avrebbe avuto un'influenza limitata, proprio quello che gli stanno promettendo provando ad annullarlo con sanzioni che sicuramente si aspettavano, lui sa che se ha tutto il mondo contro può sganciarla, se dovesse essere necessario lo farà e si arriverà ad un accordo, per ora più la NATO fa e meno ottiene, ma la NATO non doveva avvicinarsi, non doveva osare e lo sapevano, ma visto che loro sono bravi a combattere senza combattere adesso devono decidere, lasciar perdere e smettere di dare da mangiare ai media social o andarsene, trovando una pace condizionata dal classico "tu non mi rompi le palle e io non le rompo a te", ma se pensano di creare il nemico perenne o farli vivere sotto sanzione continua per me sbagliano di grosso, perché li fa saltare in aria oppure aspetta che facciano una loro mossa, da parte attiva che entra in campo militarmente (attaccando quindi una razza caucasica e non dei beduini), i beduini li attacchi sul campo e poi si ammazzano tra di loro, con Putin è diverso, non puoi attaccarlo ma ti puoi aspettare una reazione totale, ecco perché la NATO è penosa, pensano di fare le guerre coi pacchetti mentre gli altri ti dicono di andartene e smetterla di esportare capitalismo finanziario in zone non influenzabili dall'occidente "buono".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Se questo non vince ha i giorni contati. Se non lo fanno fuori direttamente in russia ci penseranno i tribunali internazionali. Questo mi fa pensare che se affonda vuole affondare insieme al mondo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Onesto?
In questo momento sono seduto su un divano, con un bel bicchiere di Barolo in mano, esattamente a 15 km in linea d' aria dalla base di Ghedi, per chi non lo sa ci teniamo le armi atomiche.

Potrebbere essere uno dei primi obiettivi se il russo fa la follia.

Ammetto di non essere serenissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Aggressive? È che cavolo devono dire. Fare un plauso?



È abituato alla Cina.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
> Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.



Come era improbabile l'invasione in ucraina...

Lo sbaglio che si è fatto credo sia proprio questo. Non si sono fatte trattative serie con Putin sulla questione Ucraina in questi anni proprio perché nessuno immaginava facesse certe cose e lo credevano innocuo. Tutti i capi di governo avranno pensato fosse un cane senza denti alla fine, d'altronde se lo fa finisce in melma pure lui, mica è scemo no? Il problema è che la certezza non esiste mai.

Ora il cane che pareva senza denti li mostra e ha pure la rabbia che lo fa andare giù di testa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.

Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


Speriamo si trovi un accordo, questa violenza in qualche modo deve finire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Se questo non vince ha i giorni contati. Se non lo fanno fuori direttamente in russia ci penseranno i tribunali internazionali. Questo mi fa pensare che se affonda vuole affondare insieme al mondo



Non faranno niente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *



Ottima notizia se confermata.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si va verso il punto di non ritorno, come si poteva intuire fin dalle primissime dichiarazioni
> 
> A questo punto, il COVID era solo l’antipasto


Beh Putin ha sconfitto il covid intanto 
Ora nessuno si ricorda del covid…


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non smentisce nemmeno?


No. Giusto dubitare, dunque.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

Lui è abituato a dichiarazioni molto solidali e distensive invece, tipo "chiunque si intrometta subirà conseguenze mai viste nella storia".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *



Una buona notizia, speriamo bene va


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.
> 
> Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?



Difensivo di difesa se gliele lanci

Detterrenza... te la stanno puntando a te.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


Speriamo vada a buon fine


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


Mi sembra una buona cosa. Dai speriamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*LA DELEGAZIONE UCRAINA IN BIELORUSSIA NON STA TRATTANDO CON I RUSSI, TRATTA ESCLUSIVAMENTE CON LA BIELORUSSIA PER OTTENERE IL RITIRO BIELORUSSO DAL COINVOLGIMENTO ATTIVO NELLA GUERRA.

FONTE: PRAVDA E KIEV INDEPENDENT*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh Putin ha sconfitto il covid intanto
> Ora nessuno si ricorda del covid…



Trovo ironico il fatto che ora sono tutti rambo col pericolo terza guerra mondiale e bombe atomiche, quando fino a due giorni fa erano tutti terrorizzati da un virus che in media uccide solo 80enni.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il corriere corregge l'errore precedente sostituendo sistema difensivo con sistema di deterrenza nucleare.*


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.
> 
> Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?


Penso voglia dire una cosa molto semplice: "se vi avvicinate la sgancio".
Ecco il difensivo nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No. Giusto dubitare, dunque.



Infatti pare che ci sia una possibile trattativa.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA DELEGAZIONE UCRAINA IN BIELORUSSIA NON STA TRATTANDO CON I RUSSI, TRATTA ESCLUSIVAMENTE CON LA BIELORUSSIA PER OTTENERE IL RITIRO BIELORUSSO DAL COINVOLGIMENTO ATTIVO NELLA GUERRA.*


Questa era una Notizia da un giornale ucraino, ma ora Zelensky ha detto che trattano coi russi


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trovo ironico il fatto che ora sono tutti rambo col pericolo terza guerra mondiale e bombe atomiche, quando fino a due giorni fa erano tutti terrorizzati da un virus che in media uccide solo 80enni.


Ieri da Red Ronnie uno ha scritto in chat: Putin premio nobel della medicina per aver sconfitto il covid.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky conferma negoziati al confine *


Si concluderanno con un nulla di fatto per le pretese russe


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Speriamo si trovi un accordo, questa violenza in qualche modo deve finire.


Questo per me vuol dire che la Russia è messa malissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa era una Notizia da un giornale ucraino, ma ora Zelensky ha detto che trattano coi russi


Ah ok, speriamo bene allora.


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: incontreremo i russi senza precondizioni*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Penso voglia dire una cosa molto semplice: "se vi avvicinate la sgancio".
> Ecco il difensivo nucleare.


Per quanto possa far paura una guerra da terra, è una carezza rispetto ad un nucleare sganciato. Ero sicurissimo che ci sarebbero stati cambi di idea.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo per me vuol dire che la Russia è messa malissimo


È veramente un segno di debolezza se trovano un compromesso. Speriamo e vediamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il corriere corregge l'errore precedente sostituendo sistema difensivo con sistema di deterrenza nucleare.*



Quindi è ancora peggio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

COnfermati ufficialmente i contatti con i Russi, ci sono due notizie diverse da fonte ucraina.

Riaggiorno il topic


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: incontreremo i russi senza precondizioni*



Bisogna trovare un accordo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.
> 
> Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?



Son termini quasi sinonimi coniati dal legalese militare. Credo siano usati anche in maniera molto inopportuna.

C'hai il nucleare, stop. Magari non lo usi per primo, ma se qualcuno lo fa, non lo tieni a fare la muffa.

Se premi quel bottone, è la fine. E' questo che la gente non capisce.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non esiste via d'uscita senza sconfitti.

O noi molliamo l'osso e la diamo vinta a Putin, o Putin chiede scusa e si ritira.

Vedete voi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pare confermato che l'Ucraina ha accettato di trattare in Bielorussia con i russi.
Abbassare i toni, subito. Da parte di tutti. Se non lo fa la Russia, quantomeno spero di non sentire più ministri europei fare dichiarazioni di guerra come successo nelle ultime ore.


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin parla ad un'agenzia:
> 
> "I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese."
> Putin annuncia anche di avere ordinato lo stato di massima allerta per le forze di deterrenza nucleare.
> ...


Paradossalmente Lukashenko ha ragione.
Questa è la stessa cosa che scrissi quando qualcuno disse che bisognava sanzionare la Cina per il COVID.
Il problema è che sanzionare un paese, specialmente una potenza, in maniera massiccia vuol dire inimicarselo a livelli non immaginabili.
Successe con l'Italia nel '36, e quelle sanzioni provocarono una frattura insanabile nel già fragile Fronte di Stresa.
Più diamo sanzioni alla Russia, più la mettiamo all'angolo, e più metti all'angolo una potenza, più il rischio di escalation diventa elevato, perché a quel punto non si ha più niente da perdere, e la guerra diventa l'unico modo per forzare il cambiamento dello status quo.

L'unica soluzione, a mio avviso, è la smilitarizzazione totale dell'Ucraina, con una neutralità perpetua, stile Austria nel '45, e possibilmente il riconoscimento del Donbass russo come regione autonoma, ma comunque facente capo a Kiev, con l'impegno formale da parte dell'Ucraina di tutelare la minoranza russofona della zona, pena la separazione dal paese.

Detto ciò, la NATO deve smetterla di infilarsi in affari pericolosi per la sola mania di imperialismo USA, altrimenti si rischia davvero la rottura di equilibri, di cui non siamo nemmeno responsabili.
A perderci qui è l'Europa intera, perché siamo noi i più vicini al fronte. Siamo noi il cuscinetto di Washington, che, come al solito, fa il gradasso sulle spalle degli altri, perché tanto le bombe sulle sue città non cadono mai.

L'UE qui ha bisogno di tirar fuori le palle.
E paradossalmente la NATO andrebbe sciolta immediatamente, perché è chiaro che non è più adeguata al suo compito.
L'Europa deve diventare un polo a sé stante, in grado di fornire autorevolezza propria nello scenario geopolitico. Non possiamo sempre essere la stampella degli USA, il suo specchio riflesso. L'esploratore che viene mandato al fronte per verificare la pericolosità e a rischiare le penne per il Generale.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trovo ironico il fatto che ora sono tutti rambo col pericolo terza guerra mondiale e bombe atomiche, quando fino a due giorni fa erano tutti terrorizzati da un virus che in media uccide solo 80enni.


Ehhhh caro mio, questo è il mondo di oggi. 
il vaccinoh, le mattanzehh e i blecbloc non interessano più nessuno e ora sono tutti presi dalla guerra. Questo ti fa capire tante cose. Ora non ci sono più bollettini, non ci sono più fake news, non muore più nessuno…


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa far paura una guerra da terra, è una carezza rispetto ad un nucleare sganciato. Ero sicurissimo che ci sarebbero stati cambi di idea.


Ma ci sta, se tutto il mondo lo attacca alla prima mossa della NATO fa quello che si era prefissato di fare nel caso le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, non è così illogico eh.
Detto questo spero che molti fan della NATO, UE e USA vedano l'inadeguatezza degli stessi nel caso qualcuno non accettasse di inginocchiarsi al volere del capitalismo buono, perché se si è arrivati dove siamo ora è solo grazie a quello, alla loro voglia di influenza e alla loro voglia di mettere fuori gioco un nemico che però non sono 2 beduini ma una potenza nucleare pronta a tutto.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non esiste via d'uscita senza sconfitti.
> 
> O noi molliamo l'osso e la diamo vinta a Putin, o Putin chiede scusa e si ritira.
> 
> Vedete voi.



Un accordo vuol dire incontrarsi a metà.
Speriamo che la Russia faccia richiesta più ragionevoli rispetto all'altro giorno.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È veramente un segno di debolezza se trovano un compromesso. Speriamo e vediamo.


Stanno solo facendo una figuraccia mondiale.

Che pena che mi fanno


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È veramente un segno di debolezza se trovano un compromesso. Speriamo e vediamo.


Ma voi sbagliate entrambi. La Russia non è mai stata così forte dai tempi di Cuba. Ha capito che la nato non dispone di testate nucleari. Nessuno è così pazzo da usarle in Occidente quindi è come non averle. Da questo punto non conta nulla nemmeno la questione economica. Questo manda 19 enni a morire al fronte figurati se gli frega qualcosa di far morire i suoi di fame. Ormai non è più uno statista con il pugno di ferro come potrebbe essere erdigan. È un saddam qualunque, anzi peggio è come un comandante dell isis


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È veramente un segno di debolezza se trovano un compromesso. Speriamo e vediamo.



L’importante è che si fermi questa spirale. Il resto non ci riguarda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Annuncio di Zelensky:

“Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> COnfermati ufficialmente i contatti con i Russi, ci sono due notizie diverse da fonte ucraina.
> 
> Riaggiorno il topic


La versione 'si tratta solo con la Bielorussia' mi pare assai improbabile, sono sotto li ordini di Putin. Non ci saranno alcune negoziazoni ai danni della Russia.


Comunque non vedo nemmeno come possano andare a buonfine negoziazioni tra Russia e Ucraina. Putin perde la faccia se l'Ucraina non si arrende a livello totale e accetto un governo scelto da Putin, cosa che ovviamente non sara un opzione per la Ucraina.
Immagino che Putin minacciare Zelensky con l'opzione atomica: O vi arrendete o in 48 ore non esistera piu un Ucraina.

Temo seriamente che sia l'unica opzione che ha per farsi valere perche ad oggi non si vede come possa essere possibile una soluzione che vada bene per la Ucraine e salvi la faccia di Russia e Putin.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*



Fidarsi di Lukashenko non mi sembra una mossa saggia.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Un accordo vuol dire incontrarsi a metà.
> Speriamo che la Russia faccia richiesta più ragionevoli rispetto all'altro giorno.



Non c è accordo a metà.

L' Ucraina deve di fatto rinunciare ad essere libera.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Un accordo vuol dire incontrarsi a metà.
> Speriamo che la Russia faccia richiesta più ragionevoli rispetto all'altro giorno.


Speriamo, ma secondo me loro non si schioderanno di una virgola dalle richieste dell'altro giorno. Secondo me questo incontro è un ultimatum prima della catastrofe.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi sorprenderei se gli alieni gialli avessero incominciato a mettere qualche pressione ai russi. Non dimentichiamoci che gli alieni puntano a prendersi tutta l'Asia e creare un blocco.. ci hanno messo 30 anni per arrivare a dove sono ora. Se quello è impazzito pure la loro Taiwan rimarrà un sogno..inoltre chissà che altri vairus hanno da sperimentare ancora..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*



Preghiamo, ma resto pessimista.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*



Ogni tentativo di cessare la guerra è benvenuto.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’importante è che si fermi questa spirale. Il resto non ci riguarda.


Non ci riguarda? Ma veramente lo pensi? Quando finirà la guerra in Ucraina saremo con la pistola puntata alla tempia peri prossimi 50 anni. Non avremo più la libertà politica e commerciale. Se in Francia andasse al potere con libere elezioni un antagonista della Russia comincerebbe con le minacce. Putin condizionerà pesantemente la vita di noi europei con l minaccia nucleare per i prossimi 50 anni. Non so se vi è chiaro


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.
> 
> Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?


Nella sostanza non penso cambi molto.
Che poi credo che il sistema di deterrenza sia sostanzialmente sempre attivo: non è che tengono le atomiche in cantina negli scatoloni e le montano al bisogno…
Quindi a me suona come un’ennesima minaccia.


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non esiste via d'uscita senza sconfitti.
> 
> O noi molliamo l'osso e la diamo vinta a Putin, o Putin chiede scusa e si ritira.
> 
> Vedete voi.


Il problema non sarebbe nemmeno di lasciare l'Ucraina alla Russia (anche se mi fa una pena pazzesca quel paese abbandonato...in mano a quel pazzo).
Il problema sarebbe il cosa significherebbe.
Significherebbe che il più pazzo se si muove per primo può fare QUALSIASI COSA. Perché ? Perché poi nessuno oserebbe alzare un dito visto che "hanno l'atomica".
Ok. E quindi se inizia a rompere alla Finlandia? Non facciamo nulla.
La Cina si muove au Taiwan? Non facciamo nulla.
La Cina va in Corea del Sud o in Giappone? Non bisogna fare nulla se no provochiamo la terza guerra mondiale ...

Per me la cosa può finire in un solo modo. Non vedo alternative. E non sarà la diplomazia a portarci la pace fino a quando ci sarà Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*


Dobbiamo sperare tutti che vada bene.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non ci riguarda? Ma veramente lo pensi? Quando finirà la guerra in Ucraina saremo con la pistola puntata alla tempia peri prossimi 50 anni. Non avremo più la libertà politica e commerciale. Se in Francia andasse al potere con libere elezioni un antagonista della Russia comincerebbe con le minacce. Putin condizionerà pesantemente la vita di noi europei con l minaccia nucleare per i prossimi 50 anni. Non so se vi è chiaro



Non lo è per tutti, ma non son da biasimare, la pelle è una per tutti noi.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onesto?
> In questo momento sono seduto su un divano, con un bel bicchiere di Barolo in mano, esattamente a 15 km in linea d' aria dalla base di Ghedi, per chi non lo sa ci teniamo le armi atomiche.
> 
> Potrebbere essere uno dei primi obiettivi se il russo fa la follia.
> ...


Nel caso ce ne andiamo assieme, però presumo che, a loro volta, gli americani abbiano già predisposto il tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin parla ad un'agenzia:
> 
> "I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese."
> Putin annuncia anche di avere ordinato lo stato di massima allerta per le forze di deterrenza nucleare.
> ...




News aggiornata e definitiva.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non esiste via d'uscita senza sconfitti.
> 
> O noi molliamo l'osso e la diamo vinta a Putin, o Putin chiede scusa e si ritira.
> 
> Vedete voi.



Sì, chiede scusa e magari aderisce alla NATO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sperare tutti che vada bene.



Gia mi aspetto una 'malfunzione' del elicottero ucraino...


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*


Fosse un film, penseremmo tutti “è un’imboscata”…
Speriamo che la realtà non superi la fantasia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non esiste via d'uscita senza sconfitti.
> 
> O noi molliamo l'osso e la diamo vinta a Putin, o Putin chiede scusa e si ritira.
> 
> Vedete voi.



La terza via ci sarebbe,ma l'occasione che ha Bidet per infliggere un danno economico (e non solo) a Putin e alla Russia è troppo ghiotta...

Ah,ovviamente la terza via sarebbe quella di una NATO che metta fine una volta per tutte a questo sfondamento verso est.
E mettere per iscritto che i missili made in u.s.a se li infili tutti Bidet nel sedere,senza spargerli ovunque in europa (sarebbe ora che la UE diventi veramente UE,il tutto senza bisogno di queste armi usate come deterrente)
Come la Russia dovrà mettere per iscritto altro e pagare per questi giorni di terrore.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente Lukashenko ha ragione.
> Questa è la stessa cosa che scrissi quando qualcuno disse che bisognava sanzionare la Cina per il COVID.
> Il problema è che sanzionare un paese, specialmente una potenza, in maniera massiccia vuol dire inimicarselo a livelli non immaginabili.
> Successe con l'Italia nel '36, e quelle sanzioni provocarono una frattura insanabile nel già fragile Fronte di Stresa.
> ...


Sono d’accordo su tutto. Unica cosa credo che il dombass diventi russo. Credo sia il minimo.

e come dici tu, la nato e quindi gli usa devono smetterla con questa politica aggressiva del ce l’ho più duro io.

eccezionale il passaggio sull’ue


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non ci riguarda? Ma veramente lo pensi? Quando finirà la guerra in Ucraina saremo con la pistola puntata alla tempia peri prossimi 50 anni. Non avremo più la libertà politica e commerciale. Se in Francia andasse al potere con libere elezioni un antagonista della Russia comincerebbe con le minacce. Putin condizionerà pesantemente la vita di noi europei con l minaccia nucleare per i prossimi 50 anni. Non so se vi è chiaro


In Europa ci sono tanti Salvini che prima gridavano "w Putin" e oggi gridano "ʍ Putin", ecco con chi vai ad esportare democrazia nel mondo.


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico con il linguaggio militare, i pochi termini che so li conosco da Metal gear Solid.
> 
> Mi spiegate cosa cambia da "difensivo nucleare" a "deterrente nucleare"?


In teoria deterrente è avere altri missili che possono essere lanciati per ritorsione, difensivo sono i missili antimissili


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fosse un film, penseremmo tutti “è un’imboscata”…
> Speriamo che la realtà non superi la fantasia.


Non é un'ipotesi remota, ci stavo pensando anch'io. E sarebbe la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso...


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La terza via ci sarebbe,ma l'occasione che ha Bidet per infliggere un danno economico (e non solo) a Putin e alla Russia è troppo ghiotta...
> 
> Ah,ovviamente la terza via sarebbe quella di una NATO che metta fine una volta per tutte a questo sfondamento verso est.
> E mettere per iscritto che i missili made in u.s.a se li infili tutti Bidet nel sedere,senza spargerli ovunque in europa (sarebbe ora che la UE diventi veramente UE,il tutto senza bisogno di queste armi usate come deterrente)
> Come la Russia dovrà mettere per iscritto altro e pagare per questi giorni di terrore.


Mettere per iscritto . 
incredibile ma qualcuno si fida ancora di Putin? Dopo tre giorni di falsi incontri diplomatici? Aveva già da ti l ordine 4 giorni prima. Ma veramente vi fidate degli accordi?
Togliamo dai baltici le testate nucleari ok. Poi le togliamo anche da Parigi e da Aviano? Perché tanto non fanno la differenza 1000 km e loda benissimo anche Putin. La sicurezza è solo un pretesto. Vuole espandersi territorialmente e basta


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*



Mamma mia ragazzi, qua si mette malissimo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In Europa ci sono tanti Salvini che prima gridavano "w Putin" e oggi gridano "ʍ Putin", ecco con chi vai ad esportare democrazia nel mondo.


Ma cosa c entra. Senti non rispondermi più ok? Tanto non saremo mai d accordo. Ho gi capito come la pensi. Fai pure il Putin supporter e buona fortuna


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*


Che fa? Fallisce l'incontro di ora e poi le lancia?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c è accordo a metà.
> 
> L' Ucraina deve di fatto rinunciare ad essere libera.


Perché? Può fare come l’austria che è perennemente neutrale per costituzione.
E per gli equilibri geopolitici sarebbe conveniente se così fosse l’ucraina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raga ma secondo voi come può negoziare Putin. È l esercito invasore, sta facendo zero progressi in una campagna militare che possiamo definirla quasi fallimentare, ha le sanzioni di mezzo mondo contro. Gli ucraini chiederanno la resa incondizionata che altro devono mediare?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Mettere per iscritto .
> incredibile ma qualcuno si fida ancora di Putin? Dopo tre giorni di falsi incontri diplomatici? *Aveva già da ti l ordine 4 giorni prima*. Ma veramente vi fidate degli accordi?
> Togliamo dai baltici le testate nucleari ok. Poi le togliamo anche da Parigi e da Aviano? Perché tanto non fanno la differenza 1000 km e loda benissimo anche Putin. La sicurezza è solo un pretesto. Vuole espandersi territorialmente e basta



A maggior ragione,si doveva trattare già nel 2014 con l'attacco alla crimea 
Questi 4 giorni sono serviti a tanti ministri/leader solamente per fare la passerella e farsi vedere "a lavoro" per sventare la guerra.

Ma si sarebbero dovuti svegliare anni prima.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Raga ma secondo voi come può negoziare Putin. È l esercito invasore, sta facendo zero progressi in una campagna militare che possiamo definirla quasi fallimentare, ha le sanzioni di mezzo mondo contro. Gli ucraini chiederanno la resa incondizionata che altro devono mediare?


Effettivamente, non hanno nemmeno preso la capitale...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non ci riguarda? Ma veramente lo pensi? Quando finirà la guerra in Ucraina saremo con la pistola puntata alla tempia peri prossimi 50 anni. Non avremo più la libertà politica e commerciale. Se in Francia andasse al potere con libere elezioni un antagonista della Russia comincerebbe con le minacce. Putin condizionerà pesantemente la vita di noi europei con l minaccia nucleare per i prossimi 50 anni. Non so se vi è chiaro



Credo che la cosa più importante adesso sia raffreddatare gli animi perché il rischio nucleare è concreto. 
Come ucraini e russi si accorderanno sono affari loro. Putin non sarà eterno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che fa? Fallisce l'incontro di ora e poi le lancia?



Con le armi atomiche puntate il negoziato parte su queste basi : "O ci lasciate prendere Kiev, o lunedì siete polvere."


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*


Zelensky a Kukashemo:"Tagliati quei baffi che sono aggiancianti"


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che fa? Fallisce l'incontro di ora e poi le lancia?


Manteniamo la calma dai.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*



Basta con 'sto terrorismo da testate nucleari.

E' chiaro che tutti i sistemi sono in preallerta.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*


Grave, a questo punto la situazione è tracimata. O si trovano un accordo che faccia passare entrambi da vincenti (Russia annette Donbass e Lugansk e fine), oppure non c'è alcuna via d'uscita che non sia una guerra nucleare oppure l'Ucraina rasa al suolo. Non si può cedere l'intera ucraina a Putin perché così facendo gli si darebbe la possibilità di invadere qualsiasi paese (Finlandia, baltici ecc.) E non la si darebbe solo a lui, ma anche a tutti gli altri atomizzati del mondo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Zelensky:
> 
> “Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
> Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”*



Sono una persona comune, magari ingenua, ma mi chiedo: come fanno a fidarsi del lustrascarpe del pazzo? Magari è una trappola e li fanno fuori tutti o li prendono in ostaggio...le trattative non penso che si dovessero fare necessariamente di persona


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema non sarebbe nemmeno di lasciare l'Ucraina alla Russia (anche se mi fa una pena pazzesca quel paese abbandonato...in mano a quel pazzo).
> Il problema sarebbe il cosa significherebbe.
> Significherebbe che il più pazzo se si muove per primo può fare QUALSIASI COSA. Perché ? Perché poi nessuno oserebbe alzare un dito visto che "hanno l'atomica".
> Ok. E quindi se inizia a rompere alla Finlandia? Non facciamo nulla.
> ...


È vero. 
Ma bisogna comunque trattare perché in un dialogo a due in cui tu sei razionale e l'altro è un pazzo, sei per forza di cose in svantaggio. Nella vita è molto più facile distruggere che mantenere l ordine. 
Se l'altro mira al caos e tu all'ordine sei in svantaggio e devi piegarti. Momentaneamente. 
Si accettano dunque le loro condizioni, e poi si valuterà un modo. A costo che il modo sia aspettare che Putin muoia. La stessa nuova generazione russa è probabilmente in gran parte lontanissima da questi residui bellici anni 40.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Basta con 'sto terrorismo da testate nucleari.
> 
> E' chiaro che tutti i sistemi sono in preallerta.


Si ma lo ha detto Putin in diretta TV, lo ha detto col chiaro intento di minacciare.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione,si doveva trattare già nel 2014 con l'attacco alla crimea
> Questi 4 giorni sono serviti a tanti ministri/leader solamente per fare la passerella e farsi vedere "a lavoro" per sventare la guerra.
> 
> Ma si sarebbero dovuti svegliare anni prima.


Il passato orma è andato. Parliamo della presente. Qualcuno si fiderebbe ancora di un autografo di Putin su carta intestata? Suvvia. La prossima è la Moldavia poi ci sono i baltici. Ha già vinto. Sperate che non vada in pooonia perché a quel punto sarebbe a 100 km da Berlino. Ma magari qualcuno è contento così ci annette e smettiamo di essere occidentali brutti cattivi e asserviti al Dio denaro. Così poi saremo madre Russia pure noi e saremo contenti


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*


Sta riscaldando i missili, ci sta, ha tutto il mondo contro e lo ha voluto per far capire a questi tizi che lì si fa come dicono loro e se ci vuoi entrare devi combattere.
L'Ucraina è un paese debole che è stato lasciato andare, si prestava bene a questo, ma adesso vedremo quanta voglia abbia la democrazia di accapararsi un paese così poco tranquillo, visto che lì la NATO non arriverà mai e nemmeno i buoni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA: PUTIN HA ATTIVATO IL SISTEMA DI DETERRENZA NUCLEARE, LE TESTATE SONO STATE ARMATE SUI SISTEMI DI LANCIO.*


Questo é pazzo, ho il terrore che le lanci se i negoziati non vanno come vuole lui


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Difesa russa a Tass, ucraini usano munizioni al fosforo​Da skytg24


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non é un'ipotesi remota, ci stavo pensando anch'io. E sarebbe la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso...


Beh la mia fantasia ha ipotizzato anche un auto-attentato russo alla propria delegazione per poi incolpare gli ucraini.
Ma la mia fantasia è un po’ troppo fervida (spero!).


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque in tutto questo non riesco a non vedere il fallimento del TNP e dell'ONU stessa.
L'ONU vale quanto la Società delle Nazioni, anzi addirittura peggio, perché i vincitori del secondo conflitto si sono dati il diritto di veto, il diritto inalienabile di scegliere il destino di tutti, su un piedistallo irraggiungibile per chiunque.

I membri permanenti del consiglio andrebbero azzerati tutti, e bisognerebbe avere solo membri non permanenti. E tutti senza diritto di veto. Tutti con l'obbligo di disarmo nucleare.

Ma dato che è fantascienza, perché nessuno di loro rinuncerà mai al vantaggio ottenuto, possiamo solo guardare all'evoluzione (o involuzione, a seconda dei punti di vista) della faccenda. Ovunque essa ci porti.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma lo ha detto Putin in diretta TV, lo ha detto col chiaro intento di minacciare.



Ah, ok, allora tutto a posto. Bene così.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sono una persona comune, magari ingenua, ma mi chiedo: come fanno a fidarsi del lustrascarpe del pazzo? Magari è una trappola e li fanno fuori tutti o li prendono in ostaggio...le trattative non penso che si dovessero fare necessariamente di persona


Non credo proprio vada Zelenski in prima persona, magari qualche pezzo grosso si ma lui no.

Comunque credo ammazzare un diplomatico sia crimine di guerra


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché? Può fare come l’austria che è perennemente neutrale per costituzione.
> E per gli equilibri geopolitici sarebbe conveniente se così fosse l’ucraina



Non so, gli austrici stanno bene economicamente.

Per me gli ucraini vedevano l'entrare nella UE come una possibile occasione di benessere anche per loro.

Idem sulla Nato, con un pazzo come Putin a fianco avevano ben ragione di aver paura.

Ma ad ogni modo, dipende cosa vogliono, se sta bene a loro di essere neutrali, bene cosi..ma non puoi obbligarli a farlo con le minacce


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:

"Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare


Zelensky non sta andando a trattare


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare



Meglio che non lo scriviamo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare



Se succede vado a prendermi champagne, Wishy e qualche sigaro habana , magari mi tiro giù un paio di numeri di escort di quelle importanti. Almeno se finisce il mondo le ne vado con stile


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
> Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.


Amen!
Vedere il gioco.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é pazzo, ho il terrore che le lanci se i negoziati non vanno come vuole lui


C'è un programma in Rai chiamato "Stasera tutto è possibile". Direi, che è un titolo perfettamente applicabile a questi negoziati.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*



sta minacciando il mondo?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*



Non so se vi rendete conto, dobbiamo lasciargli l' Ucraina e anche chiedergli scusa togliendo le sanzioni.

Altrimenti ci bombarda.

Bene, ora?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


I mostri gialli stanno ancora con questo?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare


Atto imperdonabile. Sarebbe guerra totale


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


Poi sono gli altri quelli che fanno dichiarazioni "aggressive"...


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I mostri gialli stanno ancora con questo?


Non vedono l'ora di vedere usa Europa e Russia polverizzate dal nucleare e comprare tutto a prezzi stracciati vendendoci le maschere antiradiazioni


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa accade se fanno fuori Zlensky? o chiunque stia andando a trattare


Diventa il casus belli come fu per Francesco Ferdinando, e scoppia la WW3.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non vedono l'ora di vedere usa Europa e Russia polverizzate dal nucleare e comprare tutto a prezzi stracciati vendendoci le maschere antiradiazioni


Le bombe verranno anche da loro.. non ci sarà nessun vincitore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é pazzo, ho il terrore che le lanci se i negoziati non vanno come vuole lui


Ma è malato di mente? Qualcuno faccia qualcosa, non so un volontario che si immola per accopparlo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


Dai, chiudiamo tutto, é finita sul serio


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


praticamente come tutti gli altri ultimatum, è impossibile trattare con sto pazzo.
Stavo pensando che potrebbe pure ''lasciar perdere'' l'Ucraina e cominciare ad attaccare qualche altra nazione se non ritrattiamo noi


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se vi rendete conto, dobbiamo lasciargli l' Ucraina e anche chiedergli scusa togliendo le sanzioni.
> 
> Altrimenti ci bombarda.
> 
> Bene, ora?


Eh sai l abbiamo provocato….. molti paesi vogliono entrare nella UE perché con lui si sta con le pezze al culo e c è da stare attenti a scrivere un post su Facebook però è la nato che si allarga e gli porta le bimbe sotto casa


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Diventa il casus belli come fu per Francesco Ferdinando, e scoppia la WW3.


in ogni caso i discorsi diplomatici sarebbero chiusi per sempre


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, gli austrici stanno bene economicamente.
> 
> Per me gli ucraini vedevano l'entrare nella UE come una possibile occasione di benessere anche per loro.
> 
> ...


Ma perdonami pazzo, quale benessere deve trovare l’ucraina in ue? L’Ucraina cambierebbe solo padrone e il popolo rimarrebbe schiavo. Sai cosa cambierebbe? Il permesso di soggiorno così possono venire a svernare ovunque vogliano e da noi si vengono a prendere il reddito di cittadinanza come i romeni.
Vogliono il benessere della Romania? Della Bulgaria? Della Grecia? Ecc?

la condizione socio-politica e storica dell’Ucraina è molto particolare.
Si deve trovare una soluzione per non farci finire all’altro mondo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra nota di Putin dopo il vertice con il ministro della difesa, riportata da Corriere:
> 
> "Le conseguenze per sanzioni e aggressioni saranno come non si sono mai viste nella storia."*


Questo qui ha perso la tramontana, è fuori da ogni grazia divina. Ricapitolando:
1. ha dimostrato al mondo quanto poco efficiente sia il suo esercito al cospetto della sola Ucraina e quanto inaffidabile sia lui;
2. minaccia chiunque intervenga militarmente;
3. minaccia chiunque attui sanzioni contro di lui - ha capito che non vive da solo in sto mondo?
Ridicolo e penoso: ringrazi Dio che il nucleare è un deterrente fortissimo - e da deboli, perché se dopo quattro giorni è arrivato a queste minacce significa che è messo male - altrimenti “nella storia” non ci sarebbero già più né lui né il suo esercito da strapazzo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Diventa il casus belli come fu per Francesco Ferdinando, e scoppia la WW3.


Quella fu una mezza pagliacciata voluta da Francesco Giuseppe… ben diverso


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é pazzo, ho il terrore che le lanci se i negoziati non vanno come vuole lui


Ma i negoziati penso saranno poco più di una farsa. Non hanno proclamato neanche due minuti di cessate il fuoco. Anzi su repubblica leggo di accuse russe all’esercito ucraino di usare bombe al fosforo… Per dire il clima.
Inutile dire che spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perdonami pazzo, quale benessere deve trovare l’ucraina in ue? L’Ucraina cambierebbe solo padrone e il popolo rimarrebbe schiavo. Sai cosa cambierebbe? Il permesso di soggiorno così possono venire a svernare ovunque vogliano e da noi si vengono a prendere il reddito di cittadinanza come i romeni.
> Vogliono il benessere della Romania? Della Bulgaria? Della Grecia? Ecc?
> 
> la condizione socio-politica e storica dell’Ucraina è molto particolare.
> Si deve trovare una soluzione per non farci finire all’altro mondo



Ma lascia stare.

Atomiche come vaccini, per curare.

Qui la gente ormai parteggia per la guerra nucleare, perché bisogna aver ragione in tutti i modi. Magari da adagiati in una bara. 'Sti incoscienti.

Mah.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Toby rosso nero
> 
> PUTIN ha allertato il sistema di DETERRENZA nucleare.


Cosa significa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Questo qui ha perso la tramontana, è fuori da ogni grazia divina. Ricapitolando:
> 1. ha dimostrato al mondo quanto poco efficiente sia il suo esercito al cospetto della sola Ucraina e quanto inaffidabile sia lui;
> 2. minaccia chiunque intervenga militarmente;
> 3. minaccia chiunque attui sanzioni contro di lui - ha capito che non vive da solo in sto mondo?
> Ridicolo e penoso: ringrazi Dio che il nucleare è un deterrente fortissimo - e da deboli, perché se dopo quattro giorni è arrivato a queste minacce significa che è messo male - altrimenti “nella storia” non ci sarebbero già più né lui né il suo esercito da strapazzo.


Certo però che se avesse pure la Cina alle spalle pronta ad intervenire....


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma i negoziati penso saranno poco più di una farsa. Non hanno proclamato neanche due minuti di cessate il fuoco. Anzi su repubblica leggo di accuse russe all’esercito ucraino di usare bombe al fosforo… Per dire il clima.
> Inutile dire che spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi.


Ecco i negoziati:

Dovete arrendervi senza condizioni
No
Ok ciao.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cosa significa?


Che ha armato le testate nucleari e sono pronte a partire se qualcuno le lancia o se ha voglia lui di lanciarle.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quella fu una mezza pagliacciata voluta da Francesco Giuseppe… ben diverso


Che poi, il povero Gavrilo Princip era un povero scappato di casa che riuscì nel suo intento solo per un colpo di fortuna. Se i giovani della “Mlada Bosna” avessero saputo del progetto di triplice federalismo che avrebbe voluto attuare l’arciduca, forse ci avrebbero pensato due volte a farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare.
> 
> Atomiche come vaccini, per curare.
> 
> ...


Davvero non capisco. La prova di forza a che serve? A farci morire tutti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cosa significa?


Ha fatto armare le testate sui vettori di lancio e i sistemi sono attivi pronti a colpire.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ambasciatore dell'Ucraina in Turchia dichiara che la prima condizione dell'Ucraina in un incontro con la Russia sarà un cessate il fuoco e il ritiro delle truppe*


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma i negoziati penso saranno poco più di una farsa. Non hanno proclamato neanche due minuti di cessate il fuoco. Anzi su repubblica leggo di accuse russe all’esercito ucraino di usare bombe al fosforo… Per dire il clima.
> Inutile dire che spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi.


Pure io spero che ti sbagli, ma la vedo malissimo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'ambasciatore dell'Ucraina in Turchia dichiara che la prima condizione dell'Ucraina in un incontro con la Russia sarà un cessate il fuoco e il ritiro delle truppe*


Figuriamoci cosa possono rispondere i russi


----------



## Gamma (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco i negoziati:
> 
> Dovete arrendervi senza condizioni
> No
> Ok ciao.



Sono ancora più pessimista: Ok ciao. Boom!


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'ambasciatore dell'Ucraina in Turchia dichiara che la prima condizione dell'Ucraina in un incontro con la Russia sarà un cessate il fuoco e il ritiro delle truppe*


Ciao core


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che poi, il povero Gavrilo Princip era un povero scappato di casa che riuscì nel suo intento solo per un colpo di fortuna. Se i giovani della “Mlada Bosna” avessero saputo del progetto di triplice federalismo che avrebbe voluto attuare l’arciduca, forse ci avrebbero pensato due volte a farlo.


Proprio per questo venne sacrificato Francesco Ferdinando, che seppur di carattere difficile e impulsivo, era l’unico che aveva interesse per la questione balcanica, al contrario di Francesco Giuseppe e la sua corte che odiavano i popoli balcanici e li considerava bestie pronte a fare danni.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cosa significa?



Niente di buono. Se attaccato usa il nucleare.


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco i negoziati:
> 
> Dovete arrendervi senza condizioni
> No
> Ok ciao.


Messa così la storia siamo di fronte ad un paese con il nucleare che ha deciso di farsi rispettare, è un unicum nella storia e chi impone sanzioni ora non sembra avere la forza e la testa per arrivare ad una conclusione che soddisfi tutti visto che loro lo hanno già chiamato nemico e messo alle strette.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'ambasciatore dell'Ucraina in Turchia dichiara che la prima condizione dell'Ucraina in un incontro con la Russia sarà un cessate il fuoco e il ritiro delle truppe*


Ok prepariamoci al nucleare


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cosa significa?



Iniziano a impostare il tuo culo come target, e poi si vedrà se lanciarle.


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, gli austrici stanno bene economicamente.
> 
> *Per me gli ucraini vedevano l'entrare nella UE come una possibile occasione di benessere anche per loro.*
> 
> ...


Così come gli africani vedono noi come il benessere, salvo poi venire a stuprare, spacciare, chiedere l'elemosina fuori dai centri commerciali, bivaccare nelle stazioni o fare i raccogli pomodori a 2 euro.
Possiamo smetterla con questo buonismo, pazzo? Dai, su...

L'Ucraina non ci serve, così come non ci servivano gli ingressi in UE di tutta l'Europa dell'est, a meno che non consideriamo Schengen come un modo per risparmiare sulle tasse negli investimenti in quei paesi a basso costo. Un modo per portare altre signorine sulle nostre strade con la sola carta d'identità, per dirla in maniera brutale e poco politicamente corretta.
Mi pare sia un concetto differente dal "benessere".

Smilitarizziamo quel paese e teniamo contenta la Russia.
Ci serve più il mercato di Mosca e dei suoi oligarchi che spendono decine di migliaia di euro nei nostri prodotti, che tenerci paesi parassiti che poveri erano e poveri rimarranno.

Sono cinico? Forse, ma questo buonismo ci sta portando a rischiare testate nucleari sulle nostre teste.
E io di rischiare il culo per paesi che poi inventano il Prosek per fare concorrenza al Made in Italy, ne ho le palle piene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Importante che @Trumpusconi non scriva nulla.  

altrimenti domani mattina ci ritroviamo le bombe in casa.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ciao core


Però se lo ha detto quello in Turchia magari era prima di questo incontro in Bielorussia, quando si pensava potessero trattare li boh


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Importante che @Trumpusconi non scriva nulla.
> 
> altrimenti domani mattina ci ritroviamo le bombe in casa.


Sono pur sempre un'analista, faccio analisi in base a quelli che sono i campi di studi miei e di un buon 90% degli analisti geopolitici.
Se fossimo in grado di prevedere il futuro al 100% mi sarei giocato i numeri del superenalotto, non stavo certo a lavorare  
Detto questo, io resto fermamente convinto che l'escalation atomica sia estremamente improbabile.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Così come gli africani vedono noi come il benessere, salvo poi venire a stuprare, spacciare, chiedere l'elemosina fuori dai centri commerciali, bivaccare nelle stazioni o fare i raccogli pomodori a 2 euro.
> Possiamo smetterla con questo buonismo, pazzo? Dai, su...
> 
> L'Ucraina non ci serve, così come non ci servivano gli ingressi in UE di tutta l'Europa dell'est, a meno che non consideriamo Schengen come un modo per risparmiare sulle tasse negli investimenti in quei paesi a basso costo. Un modo per portare altre signorine sulle nostre strade con la sola carta d'identità, per dirla in maniera brutale e poco politicamente corretta.
> ...


Tristemente quoto ogni parola.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro Esteri Ucraina:"la UE applichi totalmente la sanzione sull'esclusione della Russia da SWIFT"*


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco i negoziati:
> 
> Dovete arrendervi senza condizioni
> No
> Ok ciao.


Beh, cosa deve fare l'Ucraina? Autoconsegnarsi?

-Non hanno preso la capitale
-Quando prendono una città importante poi loro la liberano
-Non hanno il dominio sui cieli

Ad oggi la Russia non può trattare da vincitore, sta perdendo. Sbaglio?

Anzi se l'Ucraina accettasse l'indipendenza delle due Repubbiche del Donbass per togliersi una patata bollente in casa con magari un pagamento dei danni di guerra in cambio della sospensioni delle sanzioni occidentali, Putin dovrebbe accettare e ritirare tutte le truppe.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri Ucraina:"la UE applichi totalmente la sanzione sull'esclusione della Russia da SWIFT"*


Negoziato non in un bel clima


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, cosa deve fare l'Ucraina? Autoconsegnarsi?
> 
> -Non hanno preso la capitale
> -Quando prendono una città importante poi loro la liberano
> ...


Fossi L'Ucraina:

- Vi potete annettere ufficialmente Crimea le regioni del Donbass.

- Nero su Bianco che L'Ucraina non avrà e ne ospiterà mai armi nucleari.

- L'Ucraina perseguirà l'ingresso nell'UE ma abbandonerà l'adesione alla NATO.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> È vero.
> Ma bisogna comunque trattare perché in un dialogo a due in cui tu sei razionale e l'altro è un pazzo, sei per forza di cose in svantaggio. Nella vita è molto più facile distruggere che mantenere l ordine.
> Se l'altro mira al caos e tu all'ordine sei in svantaggio e devi piegarti. Momentaneamente.
> Si accettano dunque le loro condizioni, e poi si valuterà un mod*o. A costo che il modo sia aspettare che Putin muoia. La stessa nuova generazione russa è probabilmente in gran parte lontanissima da questi residui bellici anni 40.*



Concordo. Bisogna guardare sul lungo e non sul breve per boria. Intanto guadagni tempo e col tempo che passa tutto può succedere, Putin non è eterno, altri tot anni e sarà troppo vecchio per far paura in patria e alla sua morte ci sarà sicuramente lotta nel paese per il potere. Ha 70 anni, non 50.


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Così come gli africani vedono noi come il benessere, salvo poi venire a stuprare, spacciare, chiedere l'elemosina fuori dai centri commerciali, bivaccare nelle stazioni o fare i raccogli pomodori a 2 euro.
> Possiamo smetterla con questo buonismo, pazzo? Dai, su...
> 
> L'Ucraina non ci serve, così come non ci servivano gli ingressi in UE di tutta l'Europa dell'est, a meno che non consideriamo Schengen come un modo per risparmiare sulle tasse negli investimenti in quei paesi a basso costo. Un modo per portare altre signorine sulle nostre strade con la sola carta d'identità, per dirla in maniera brutale e poco politicamente corretta.
> ...


L'allargamento dell'UE il più grande male possibile, loro hanno conquistato senza sparare un proiettile, ora gli sta ritornando indietro tutto.
Europa più allargata meno benessere per noi, questo è, ma molti pensano a portare democrazia quando la stessa NATO non ha fatto altro che conquistare territori "neutrali" e farsi bella parlando di democrazia, niente di diverso da quanto fatto da Putin però con la forza visto che democraticamente lo hanno accerchiato e poi gli hanno pure detto "scusi ma lei che ci fa lì vicino ai nostri confini? ah sta a casa sua? no perché volevamo prenderci l'Ucraina come tutti gli altri paesi che ci siamo presi e dove abbiamo portato un po' di sano capitalismo finanziario".
Solo uno sciocco potrebbe pensare che questo sia scaturito per via di un sadico uomo e non per situazioni passate che hanno portato al non plus ultra dell'allargamento verso est.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ho spulciato tutte le TV ed i giornali online di tutto il mondo, solo in Cina non è emersa la dichiarazione di Putin. È pure peggio di RF o AiF, stanno girando solo le minacce europee..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono pur sempre un'analista, faccio analisi in base a quelli che sono i campi di studi miei e di un buon 90% degli analisti geopolitici.
> Se fossimo in grado di prevedere il futuro al 100% mi sarei giocato i numeri del superenalotto, non stavo certo a lavorare
> Detto questo, io resto fermamente convinto che l'escalation atomica sia estremamente *improbabile*.



Improbabile non è molto rassicurante ma meglio di niente.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Aggressive? È che cavolo devono dire. Fare un plauso?


l'ha detto dal primo momento, non sono affari vostri.
si aspettava lo stesso di Armenia-Azerbaijian quando sono stati tutti a guardare nel 2020


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fossi L'Ucraina:
> 
> - Vi potete annettere ufficialmente Crimea le regioni del Donbass.
> 
> ...


No l’Ue no. Pure questi in ue no. Non ne hanno manco le condizioni di ingresso. Si dichiarino neutrali e stop


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


Buona notte...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


E non hanno ancora incominciato i negoziati.. adesso il mostro di Mosca cambia idea di nuovo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*



Questi sono i classici che in caso di conflitto mondiale dopo un po' ti tradiscono e cambiano alleanza.
Affidarsi ad Erdogan mi mette i brividi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


Clamoroso.


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri Ucraina:"la UE applichi totalmente la sanzione sull'esclusione della Russia da SWIFT"*


L'Ucraina non fa parte dell'UE. Qualcuno glielo dica. Guardate che senza cinismo é un attimo col finire bombardati, tutta questa solidarietà non la comprendo...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


Fonte??


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi parliamoci Chiaro se la Russia sgancia un'atomica , contro chi dovrebbe farlo? Contro gli Usa non penso propria, se attacca un Paese Nato o UE si ritrova mezzo mondo contro. Mah


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi sono i classici che in caso di conflitto mondiale dopo un po' ti tradiscono e cambiano alleanza.
> Affidarsi ad Erdogan mi mette i brividi.


Non é che sia già alleato con lui e gli stia dando il famoso pretesto per mollarla?


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte??


Dichiarazione diretta del ministro esteri turco, la notizia è stata confermata da analisti militari che stanno coprendo il conflitto ucraino, si trova facilmente su Google la notizia. Non posso mettere link o nominare direttamente siti purtroppo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> comunque per la serie "le sanzioni non ci scalfiscono e il nostro esercito entra in ucraina in scioltezza".
> 
> Sono già arrivati a minacciare l'atomica per provare a uscire dal casino in cui loro stessi si sono infilati da soli.
> 
> Putin in Russia ha i giorni contati, secondo me.


Seeeee


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*



Dubito i sistemi nucleari siano collegati in rete..


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*



questi son capaci di deviare la direzione delle bombe, magari ci salvano loro


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*



Il 99% del mio sito personale è bombardato da URLs che terminano con ".ru".

Grazie tante della collaborazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI TURCO: LA TURCHIA ACCETTA LA RICHIESTA DEL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY DI CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO AI RUSSI DEL BOSFORO. QUESTO PERCHÉ L'AGGRESSIONE VERSO L'UCRAINA RAPPRESENTA UNA CHIARA VIOLAZIONE DELLA CONVENZIONE DI MONTREUX.*


*Ministro turco specifica che la chiusura è possibile farla solo in uscita, le navi russe fuori dal mar nero avranno comunque il diritto di rientrare nei porti del Mar nero.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*


Avere anonymous contro è game over. 
Potrebbero tranquillamente fargli saltare in aria una centrale nucleare.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Ministro turco specifica che la chiusura è possibile farla solo in uscita, le navi russe fuori dal mar nero avranno comunque il diritto di rientrare nei porti del Mar nero.*


Non riesco a trovare la notizia


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
> Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.


Non va meglio col negoziato?


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avere anonymous contro è game over.
> Potrebbero tranquillamente fargli saltare in aria una centrale nucleare.


Se campa cavallo, non hanno mai combinato nulla di serio.. tanti proclami anche contro l'Isis e annunci in pompa magna che poi puntualmente non portavano a nulla..la causa di tutto questo è la non riconferma di Trump, con lui si che non volava una mosca


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dubito i sistemi nucleari siano collegati in rete..


Ma poi sti fessi di anonymous quante volte fanno minacce a vuoto? Sono solo un manipolo di sfigati x me


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se campa cavallo, non hanno mai combinato nulla di serio.. tanti proclami anche contro l'Isis e annunci in pompa magna che poi puntualmente non portavano a nulla..la causa di tutto questo è la non riconferma di Trump, con lui si che non volava una mosca



L'unica cosa che hanno fatto sti incapaci è stata quella di buttarmi giù il mio ecommerce  
Altro che disattivare le centrali nucleari come nei film..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avere anonymous contro è game over.
> Potrebbero tranquillamente fargli saltare in aria una centrale nucleare.



Tu cableresti i dispositivi di controllo del nocciolo di una centrale via web?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare la notizia


Vai su Geopolitical Military Info.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu cableresti i dispositivi di controllo del nocciolo di una centrale via web?


Quelli di Terminator si...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vai su Geopolitical Military Info.


Ho già trovato grazie milld


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER L'AGENZIA INTERNAZIONALE PER L'ENERGIA ATOMICA


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER L'AGENZIA INTERNAZIONALE PER L'ENERGIA ATOMICA


Tutte belle notizie


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER L'AGENZIA INTERNAZIONALE PER L'ENERGIA ATOMICA


Il pericolo é reale maledizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro degli esteri ucraini sul negoziato, in conferenza stampa:

"Andiamo a trattare la pace, non la resa.
Lo scopo della Russia è quello di distruggere l'Ucraina, siamo determinati a sconfiggere Putin.
Non rinunceremo a un centimetro del nostro territorio."*


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER L'AGENZIA INTERNAZIONALE PER L'ENERGIA ATOMICA


E questi che devono decidere?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER L'AGENZIA INTERNAZIONALE PER L'ENERGIA ATOMICA


si sta creando un bell'ambientino prima dell'incontro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri ucraini sul negoziato, in conferenza stampa:
> 
> "Andiamo a trattare la pace, non la resa.
> Lo scopo della Russia è quello di distruggere l'Ucraina, siamo determinati a sconfiggere Putin.
> Non rinunceremo a un centimetro del nostro territorio."*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri ucraini sul negoziato, in conferenza stampa:
> 
> "Andiamo a trattare la pace, non la resa.
> Lo unico scopo della Russia è quello di distruggere l'Ucraina, siamo determinati a sconfiggere Putin.
> Non rinunceremo a un centimetro del nostro territorio."*


Finita


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E questi che devono decidere?


Non ne ho la minima idea, non ne sapevo nemmeno l'esistenza fino a 30 secondi fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ne ho la minima idea, non ne sapevo nemmeno l'esistenza fino a 30 secondi fa



Avevano già parlato qualche giorno fa, non credo sia una notizia peggiore di quella su Putin.
Sono protocolli che si innescano come conseguenza delle dichiarazioni.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevano già parlato qualche giorno fa, non credo sia una notizia peggiore di quella su Putin.
> Sono protocolli che si inescano di conseguenza.


Ok, ma loro chi sono? Quale è il loro compito? Non sapevo nemmeno che esistessero.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi sti fessi di anonymous quante volte fanno minacce a vuoto? Sono solo un manipolo di sfigati x me



Che non l'abbiano mai leccata è certo  

Comunque centrali nucleari e armanenti atomici non sono certo collegati in rete.

Sono fantasie.


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Alexander Lukashenko: "Zelensky è un piccolo Napoleone uscito da una sbornia."*

clima disteso, sicuro trovano un accordo


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Alexander Lukashenko: "Zelensky è un piccolo Napoleone uscito da una sbornia."*
> 
> clima disteso, sicuro trovano un accordo


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si sta creando un bell'ambientino prima dell'incontro



Credo che l'atmosfera sia la solita del video "Beat it" di Michael Jackson.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Lancio un' arancia  a favore di Putin: che sto comico leader dell'Ucraina sia un mezzo cocainomane non lo escluderei a priori

Se li ha chiamati drogati magari è perché sa che lo sono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dato che di bombe parlate,scriviamo un pò di numeri :

Gli USA dispongono di 5.550 testate nucleari di cui 1.800 già schierate.
La Russia ha un arsenale atomico di 6.255 armi, di cui 1.625 nelle unità operative pronte per l'uso (più quelle che avrà armato per queste ultime minacce  )

La Cina ne ha solamente 300 (uficiali,magari ne avrà il triplo nascoste sotto il culetto di XI)
Uk 215.
Francia 300.
Pakistan 140.
India 150.
Corea del nord del tipo con i capelli bizzarri 20.

Ora ci siamo tutti tranquillzzati ?


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

sto baffone è il più parassita di tutti, un pupazzo della peggior specie


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lancio un arancia a Putin: che sto comico leader dell'Ucraina sia un mezzo cocainomane non lo escluderei a priori
> 
> Se li ha chiamati drogati possibile sappia che lo sono.


ti bevi qualsiasi cosa e'?

pure il succo d'arancia.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dato che di bombe parlate,scriviamo un pò di numeri :
> 
> Gli USA dispongono di 5.550 testate nucleari di cui 1.800 già schierate.
> La Russia ha un arsenale atomico di 6.255 armi, di cui 1.625 nelle unità operative pronte per l'uso (più quelle che avrà armato per queste ultime minacce  )
> ...



Delle 300 cinesi, quante ce ne sono piene di vairuz?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ti bevi qualsiasi cosa e'?
> 
> pure il succo d'arancia.



Non farlo per provocarmi, perché quando eravamo ragazzi ci bevevamo davvero qualsiasi cosa... ma non analcolici


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Delle 300 cinesi, quante ce ne sono piene di vairuz?



Nessuna,sono state tutte armate e sparate  
Ma pare sia in progetto l'update per il prossimo inverno.


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lancio un' arancia  a favore di Putin: che sto comico leader dell'Ucraina sia un mezzo cocainomane non lo escluderei a priori
> 
> Se li ha chiamati drogati magari è perché sa che lo sono


Pure mezzo Parlamento italiano pippa, fra ricchi é prassi. Bisogna stupirsi di chi non ne fa uso, e non é un'esagerazione


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che non l'abbiano mai leccata è certo
> 
> Comunque centrali nucleari e armanenti atomici non sono certo collegati in rete.
> 
> Sono fantasie.


Ci sono altri mezzi, anche tramite "amici" in loco


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dato che di bombe parlate,scriviamo un pò di numeri :
> 
> Gli USA dispongono di 5.550 testate nucleari di cui 1.800 già schierate.
> La Russia ha un arsenale atomico di 6.255 armi, di cui 1.625 nelle unità operative pronte per l'uso (più quelle che avrà armato per queste ultime minacce  )
> ...


Pensavo fossero molte ma molte di più senza Usa Russia, che la Francia sia il 4o paese mai l'avrei detto. Un po' mi hai tranquillizzato per davvero


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sono altri mezzi, anche tramite "amici" in loco


Cioè?


----------



## nik10jb (27 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque faccio ancora un complimento al forum, dove vengono riportate le notizie in modo rapido e affidabile e anche se ci sono utenti con differenti opinioni ci sono sempre state discussioni aperte (a parte qualche singolo utente prontamente bannato). Sto seguendo questa vicenda qui perché come tutti qui, ci siamo resi della gravità della situazione. Ho i miei gruppi di WhatsApp, telegram, amici e al lavoro che continuano tranquillamente come se non stesse succedendo niente.

PS: può sembrare quasi un messaggio come se stessi al patibolo  ma non lo è


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione si fa davvero tesa.
> Ma continuo a ritenere improbabile un'escalation nucleare.


ma improbabile su una speranza o cos'altro??? dopo 3 gg parlano gia' di tutela propria nucleare........la situazione mipare sia compromessa e pronti tutti a scivolare nel pentolone come successo gia' non tantissimo tempo fa'


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lancio un' arancia  a favore di Putin: che sto comico leader dell'Ucraina sia un mezzo cocainomane non lo escluderei a priori
> 
> Se li ha chiamati drogati magari è perché sa che lo sono


Si ma infatti a parte tutto, la beatificazione e santificazione di zelensky mi pare davvero esagerato…è sicuramente un po’ troppo esaltato


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti a parte tutto, la beatificazione e santificazione di zelensky mi pare davvero esagerato…è sicuramente un po’ troppo esaltato


Ormai nei libri di storia ci è entrato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti a parte tutto, la beatificazione e santificazione di zelensky mi pare davvero esagerato…è sicuramente un po’ troppo esaltato


A me pare assurdo che durante una guerra si facciano tweet, video e quant'altro. Certe cose per me dovrebbero rimanere riservate. Mancano solo i balletti tik tok dei soldati


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuna,sono state tutte armate e sparate
> Ma pare sia in progetto l'update per il prossimo inverno.


Ma noi possiamo armare un mega vaccino pfizer?


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Comunque faccio ancora un complimento al forum, dove vengono riportate le notizie in modo rapido e affidabile e anche se ci sono utenti con differenti opinioni ci sono sempre state discussioni aperte (a parte qualche singolo utente prontamente bannato). Sto seguendo questa vicenda qui perché come tutti qui, ci siamo resi della gravità della situazione. Ho i miei gruppi di WhatsApp, telegram, amici e al lavoro che continuano tranquillamente come se non stesse succedendo niente.
> 
> PS: può sembrare quasi un messaggio come se stessi al patibolo  ma non lo è


mi associo, questo forum va ben oltre il calcio.

si parla di tutto, che pure tifosi non milanisti preferiscono stare qua.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai nei libri di storia ci è entrato.


Si infatti. La definizione di baffone Lukashenko non è poi tanto sbagliata…


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare assurdo che durante una guerra si facciano tweet, video e quant'altro. Certe cose per me dovrebbero rimanere riservate. Mancano solo i balletti tik tok dei soldati


Si infatti lo trovo davvero squallido. Un bimbominkia praticamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Comunicato Casa Bianca:
"Putin fabbrica minacce.
Si ripete ciò che è successo nelle scorse settimane, cioé creazione di minacce inesistenti per giustificare ulteriori aggressioni. Va tutto valutato in quest'ottica. Faremo fronte a tutto questo, abbiamo la capacità di difenderci, ma dobbiamo anche denunciare con chiarezza quello che stiamo vedendo in azione."*


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> mi associo, questo forum va ben oltre il calcio.
> 
> si parla di tutto, che pure tifosi non milanisti preferiscono stare qua.


Posso confermare. Questo posto è fantastico. Si va ben oltre il calcio qui


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Cioè?


è un argomento estremamente complesso di cui parlare, si tengono ogni anno diversi seminari solo per chiarire questo punto.
Ma le centrali nucleari non sono così a compartimenti stagni rispetto al resto del mondo come credete, purtroppo.
Possono tranquillamente essere target di cyber attacchi, anche se non connesse alla rete.
Gli agenti fanno esercitazioni di covert actions apposta per gli scenari di sabotaggio nucleare


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Pensavo fossero molte ma molte di più senza Usa Russia, che la Francia sia il 4o paese mai l'avrei detto. Un po' mi hai tranquillizzato per davvero



Condivido l'ironia, ma purtroppo i numeri non ti aiutano. E' la potenza delle armi che conta, ne bastano poche.

Per questo si deve assolutamente arrivare alla risoluzione non di forza.

Le atomiche della WWII sono delle bombe a mano rispetto agli ordigni attuali. L'atomica testata anni fa nella Novaya Zemlya aveva una potenza stimata di 50 megatoni, ossia più di 3300 volte di quella sganciata su Hiroshima. Quasi distrusse l'aereo dal quale fu sganciata e ruppe i vetri delle finestre fino alla Norvegia.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Casa Bianca:
> "Putin fabbrica minacce.
> Si ripete ciò che è successo nelle scorse settimane, cioé creazione di minacce inesistenti per giustificare ulteriori aggressioni. Va tutto valutato in quest'ottica. Faremo fronte a tutto questo, abbiamo la capacità di difenderci, ma dobbiamo anche denunciare con chiarezza quello che stiamo vedendo in azione."*


Chissà al Norad cosa stanno vedendo sui monitor, tante base missilistiche russe accese e segnate attive.

Quando verremo Biden parlare dal bunker della casa bianca allora potremo iniziare a tremare davvero.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare assurdo che durante una guerra si facciano tweet, video e quant'altro. Certe cose per me dovrebbero rimanere riservate. Mancano solo i balletti tik tok dei soldati


C'è un video di una ragazza ucraina, diffuso anche da Red Ronnie nella sua rubrica "Cosa Succede in Città", che dice che a Donetsk si sentono sempre i bombardamenti fin dal 2014 e sono anche gli Ucraini a fare i bombardamenti nelle zone del Donbass. Ora, non voglio dire che la guerra non esiste, ma come al solito si vuole estremizzare come sempre da un lato. Se tu rischi sul serio di morire ogni secondo, un latitante insomma, non fai il video a Kiev e tweet ogni minuto. Io la penso così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Pensavo fossero molte ma molte di più senza Usa Russia, che la Francia sia il 4o paese mai l'avrei detto. Un po' mi hai tranquillizzato per davvero



Allora ti smonto subito  
Quelle russe,che potrebbero essere quelle a cascarci sopra la testa,sono impossibili da intercettare (a detta degli esperti).
Poi se consideriamo che ne basta una a segno per incenerire una nazione vasta come la Francia..


Comunque,giusto per non farti tranquillizzare troppo : quei numeri sono le bombe nucleari "dichiarate" .
Perchè dalla firma sul trattato di proliferazione nucleare e dal disarmo nucleare,le nazioni si erano impegnate a ridurre considerevolmente il numero delle testate nucleari in loro possesso.

Numero che sulla carta è certamente calato,ma...sulla carta,poi bisognerà vedere se l'hanno realmente fatto


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è un video di una ragazza ucraina, diffuso anche da Red Ronnie nella sua rubrica "Cosa Succede in Città", che dice che a Donetsk si sentono sempre i bombardamenti fin dal 2014 e sono anche gli Ucraini a fare i bombardamenti nelle zone del Donbass. Ora, non voglio dire che la guerra non esiste, ma come al solito si vuole estremizzare come sempre da un lato. Se tu rischi sul serio di morire ogni secondo, un latitante insomma, non fai il video a Kiev e tweet ogni minuto. Io la penso così.


Ma dai smettila. Se vuoi ti consiglio un paio di siti in cui parlano anche dell’’inesistenza dell’Olocausto. Un po’ di rispetto per chi in questo momento stà perdendo tutto..


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora ti smonto subito


Io ne capisco zero ma ho letto diversamente.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Per sapere il reale rischio di attacco nucleare, dovremmo conoscere il livello DEFCON Usa.

Cosa che però non ci è dato sapere


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora ti smonto subito
> Quelle russe,che potrebbero essere quelle a cascarci sopra la testa,sono impossibili da intercettare (a detta degli esperti).
> *Poi se consideriamo che ne basta una a segno per incenerire una nazione vasta come la Francia..*
> 
> ...


Eh la madonna su, non esageriamo che di panico ce n'è gia abbastanza...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Casa Bianca:
> "Putin fabbrica minacce.
> Si ripete ciò che è successo nelle scorse settimane, cioé creazione di minacce inesistenti per giustificare ulteriori aggressioni. Va tutto valutato in quest'ottica. Faremo fronte a tutto questo, abbiamo la capacità di difenderci, ma dobbiamo anche denunciare con chiarezza quello che stiamo vedendo in azione."*



Si sta creando l'appoggio dell' opinione pubblica?
Speriamo di no.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido l'ironia, ma purtroppo i numeri non ti aiutano. E' la potenza delle armi che conta, ne bastano poche.
> 
> Per questo si deve assolutamente arrivare alla risoluzione non di forza.
> 
> Le atomiche della WWII sono delle bombe a mano rispetto agli ordigni attuali. L'atomica testata anni fa nella Novaya Zemlya aveva una potenza stimata di 50 megatoni, ossia più di 3300 volte di quella sganciata su Hiroshima. Quasi distrusse l'aereo dal quale fu sganciata e ruppe i vetri delle finestre fino alla Norvegia.


La portata distruttiva non sarebbe più una città ma quantomeno una regione Italiana da quel che mi fai intuire.
Bene, molto bene.


----------



## Zenos (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ultim'ora: Lunedì partono i negoziati in Bielorussia. Fonte tgcom


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido l'ironia, ma purtroppo i numeri non ti aiutano. E' la potenza delle armi che conta, ne bastano poche.
> 
> Per questo si deve assolutamente arrivare alla risoluzione non di forza.
> 
> Le atomiche della WWII sono delle bombe a mano rispetto agli ordigni attuali. L'atomica testata anni fa nella Novaya Zemlya aveva una potenza stimata di 50 megatoni, ossia più di 3300 volte di quella sganciata su Hiroshima. Quasi distrusse l'aereo dal quale fu sganciata e ruppe i vetri delle finestre fino alla Norvegia.



@divoratoredistelle (non so fare multiquote)
Avevano scritto una decina di post fa che questo forum era bellissimo  biden e putin non vi hanno insegnato nulla


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Lunedì partono i negoziati in Bielorussia. Fonte tgcom


Nel frattempo? Continuano a spararsi?


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per sapere il reale rischio di attacco nucleare, dovremmo conoscere il livello DEFCON Usa.
> 
> Cosa che però non ci è dato sapere


Penso siano a Defcon 3, ovvero stato di pre-guerra, truppe allertate e sistemi di difesa pronti. A Defcon 2 scoppia la guerra mondiale.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Lunedì partono i negoziati in Bielorussia. Fonte tgcom


La fonte in realtà è la CNN, ripresa da TgCom24


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si sta creando l'appoggio dell' opinione pubblica?
> Speriamo di no.


Beh Putin sta giocando un po al lupo e l'agnello.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma dai smettila. Se vuoi ti consiglio un paio di siti in cui parlano anche dell’’inesistenza dell’Olocausto. Un po’ di rispetto per chi in questo momento stà perdendo tutto..


Eccoti il video. Liberissimo di smentire, se vuoi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccoti il video. Liberissimo di smentire, se vuoi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo? Continuano a spararsi?


Si, non c'è nessun cessate il fuoco e nessuna tregua


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna su, non esageriamo che di panico ce n'è gia abbastanza...



Da hiroshima e nagasaki si sono evolute anche le bombe.
Poi chiaro che una nazione come la Francia non sarà distrutta dall'onda d'urto si una singola bomba,ma dalle conseguenze


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Altro video. Tutti attori?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido l'ironia, ma purtroppo i numeri non ti aiutano. E' la potenza delle armi che conta, ne bastano poche.
> 
> Per questo si deve assolutamente arrivare alla risoluzione non di forza.
> 
> Le atomiche della WWII sono delle bombe a mano rispetto agli ordigni attuali. L'atomica testata anni fa nella Novaya Zemlya aveva una potenza stimata di 50 megatoni, ossia più di 3300 volte di quella sganciata su Hiroshima. Quasi distrusse l'aereo dal quale fu sganciata e ruppe i vetri delle finestre fino alla Norvegia.


Ci sono diversi tipi di ordigni nucleari, di tipo chiamato "tattico" che sono bombe da migliaia di morti, e altri di tipo "strategico" che sono missili e possono fare milioni di morti.
Quante e in che numero sono suddivise penso che di preciso non lo sappia nessuno.
Mi stupisco che molti non sapessero del numero degli ordigni attualmente in giro e che oltre il 90% fosse suddiviso fra Usa e Russia, e che i cinesi abbiano un arsenale mooooolto più piccolo, pari a quello di Francia o inghilterra.
La Russia ha (purtroppo) solo la carta nucleare in mano per minacciare in maniera credibile , economicamente non é più una potenza e anche militarmente sta dimostrando che il loro esercito tradizionale é meno potente di quello che si pensava, di sicuro non in grado di reggere una guerra tradizionale contro tutta la NATO


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora ti smonto subito
> Quelle russe,che potrebbero essere quelle a cascarci sopra la testa,sono impossibili da intercettare (a detta degli esperti).
> Poi se consideriamo che ne basta una a segno per incenerire una nazione vasta come la Francia..
> 
> ...


Ti riferisci ai Satan2, non penso ci siano 6000 esemplari di quelle. Tecnicamente può essere caricata con una settantina di altre testate nucleari indipendenti, 18 mila km di azione è imprendibile per chiunque (dicono). Poi magari gli scoppia sulla terra a loro


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La portata distruttiva non sarebbe più una città ma quantomeno una regione Italiana da quel che mi fai intuire.
> Bene, molto bene.



Sì, è così, amico. Vedi anche il mio commento sotto.



ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> @divoratoredistelle (non so fare multiquote)
> Avevano scritto una decina di post fa che questo forum era bellissimo  biden e putin non vi hanno insegnato nulla



Sì, capisco quello che vuoi dire.

Io combatto il terrorismo che certi capi di stato idioti fanno, parlando allegramente di terza guerra mondiale.

E mi vengono i brividi quando leggo che bisogna imporsi a tutti i costi. Fregauncanzo se dall'altra parte c'è un pazzo (o qualcuno che crede di aver ragione). Se parte una roba del genere la ragione che la ficchiamo su per il colon basso.

A 'sto punto è bene che la gente si svegli e capisca a quello che si va incontro, invece di fare il tifo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro degli Esteri russo Lavrov smentisce il governo Kiev e ribadisce che le trattative non sono iniziate.*


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

Perché ci preoccupiamo tutti delle armi nucleari quando ci sono ormai quelle biologiche?

Basta liberare un virus nella falda acquifera ed è la fine.
Non per spaventare alcuno, sia chiaro, ma due anni di covid hanno insegnato nulla ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci ai Satan2, non penso ci siano 6000 esemplari di quelle. Tecnicamente può essere caricata con una settantina di altre testate nucleari indipendenti, 18 mila km di azione è imprendibile per chiunque (dicono). Poi magari gli scoppia sulla terra a loro



Si,dal momento che produrle gli sarà costato un occhio della testa,saranno pochi esemplari.
Anche fossero solo 10 in totale...poche ma letali.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli Esteri russo Lavrov smentisce il governo Kiev e ribadisce che le trattative non sono iniziate.*


Ma infatti inizieranno domattina, mi pare di capire


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma infatti inizieranno domattina, mi pare di capire


E nell'attesa ci si bombarda e ci si uccide giusto per non freddarsi?


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccoti il video. Liberissimo di smentire, se vuoi.


Ma cosa c’è da smentire? Chiunque conosce la situazione del Donbass, chiunque sa che c’era già guerra e guerriglia.. come può questo minimamente sminuire la gravità di ciò che sta succedendo in tutta l’Ucraina?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché ci preoccupiamo tutti delle armi nucleari quando ci sono ormai quelle biologiche?
> 
> Basta liberare un virus nella falda acquifera ed è la fine.
> Non per spaventare alcuno, sia chiaro, ma due anni di covid hanno insegnato nulla ?



Perchè quelle biologiche non fanno effetto immediato sulla psiche delle persone.

Mentre un enorme esplosione,bagliore e nube a fungo ti fanno cacare in mano in tempo 0.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ci sono diversi tipi di ordigni nucleari, di tipo chiamato "tattico" che sono bombe da migliaia di morti, e altri di tipo "strategico" che sono missili e possono fare milioni di morti.
> Quante e in che numero sono suddivise penso che di preciso non lo sappia nessuno.
> Mi stupisco che molti non sapessero del numero degli ordigni attualmente in giro e che oltre il 90% fosse suddiviso fra Usa e Russia, e che i cinesi abbiano un arsenale mooooolto più piccolo, pari a quello di Francia o inghilterra.
> La Russia ha (purtroppo) solo la carta nucleare in mano per minacciare in maniera credibile , economicamente non é più una potenza e anche militarmente sta dimostrando che il loro esercito tradizionale é meno potente di quello che si pensava, di sicuro non in grado di reggere una guerra tradizionale contro tutta la NATO



Certo. Chiaro che non tutti gli ordigni sono strapotenti. Ma basta che ne parta uno, è quello il punto che voglio sottolineare.

Se ne parte anche uno piccolo, è comunque una atomica che non passa inosservata, e scatena tutte le altre.

Per quanto riguarda i numeri e le evidenze, io ci credo il giusto. Pure i cinesi hanno "dimostrato" che non hanno niente a che vedere con le pandemie.

Sul discorso della potenza militare, ho già commentato altrove, io continuo a ritenere la Russia molto sottovalutata. Negli ultimi anni hanno tirato fuori robe che anche gli USA hanno difficoltà ad eguagliare. Non mi farei fuorviare da questa guerra, dove vedo un certo continuo bias, comprensibile, che tende a rendere i russi paragonabili ad una truppa squinternata che non sa che pesci prendere.

Poi posso sbagliarmi, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c’è da smentire? Chiunque conosce la situazione del Donbass, chiunque sa che c’era già guerra e guerriglia.. come può questo minimamente sminuire la gravità di ciò che sta succedendo in tutta l’Ucraina?


È innegabile che la situazione del Donbass sia stata sminuita in tutti questi anni.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, è così, amico. Vedi anche il mio commento sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabri sai per caso quanta vita ha un ordigno nucleare? Cioè una volta prodotto è "eterno" e può essere utilizzato anche 50 anni dopo la produzione oppure è necessario costruirne sempre di nuovi?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È innegabile che la situazione del Donbass sia stata sminuita in tutti questi anni.


I grandi e potenti e “buoni” del mondo in questo caso hanno girato la testa dall’altra parte…strano


----------



## folletto (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> comunque per la serie "le sanzioni non ci scalfiscono e il nostro esercito entra in ucraina in scioltezza".
> 
> Sono già arrivati a minacciare l'atomica per provare a uscire dal casino in cui loro stessi si sono infilati da soli.
> 
> Putin in Russia ha i giorni contati, secondo me.



Sì, non è da escludere che i criminali ricchi sfondati che sono vicini a Putin in qualche modo lo facciano fuori se vedono la mal parata, si è messo in un bel casino Vladimiro. Quello che mi preoccupa sono le intenzioni delle alte cariche militari ma lo dico così senza avere informazioni a riguardo.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè quelle biologiche non fanno effetto immediato sulla psiche delle persone.
> 
> Mentre un enorme esplosione,bagliore e nube a fungo ti fanno cacare in mano in tempo 0.


Anche perché quelle biologiche, bruttissime e tremende poi finiscono l'effetto quando si trovano le cure ad un batterio o virus. fanno tanti morti lungo il tempo. Quelle nucleari esplodono, un attimo e non c'è più nulla e i morti postumi dopo un olocausto nucleare sono anche di più di una pandemia batteriologica.


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Chiaro che non tutti gli ordigni sono strapotenti. Ma basta che ne parta uno, è quello il punto che voglio sottolineare.
> 
> Se ne parte anche uno piccolo, è comunque una atomica che non passa inosservata, e scatena tutte le altre.
> 
> ...


Ma in sostanza, una da 50 megatoni su Kiev, ipotizzando che resti l’unica sganciata, che effetti avrebbe a livello globale? (Su Kiev, Ucraina e zone limitrofe non è difficile immaginarlo). Voglio dire, egoisticamente parlando, noi che fine faremmo?

Ps: io ne parlo anche per esorcizzare la cosa, che sembra improbabile, però un po’ di strizza la mette. E magari lo scopo di Putin è proprio quello di terrorizzare noi Occidentali…


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in sostanza, una da 50 megatoni su Kiev, ipotizzando che resti l’unica sganciata, che effetti avrebbe a livello globale? (Su Kiev, Ucraina e zone limitrofe non è difficile immaginarlo). Voglio dire, egoisticamente parlando, noi che fine faremmo?
> 
> Ps: io ne parlo anche per esorcizzare la cosa, che sembra improbabile, però un po’ di strizza la mette. E magari lo scopo di Putin è proprio quello di terrorizzare noi Occidentali…


Se lanci un atomica anche tattica, scoppia la III Guerra mondiale. E' qualcosa di scontato. Se ci sarà poi una escalation nucleare globale non lo so.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Febbraio 2022)

A me pare una situazione senza vie d’uscita sinceramente, si è capito bene che l’occidente ha tutto da perdere da una guerra, ergo Putin sa di essere libero di fare quello che gli pare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in sostanza, una da 50 megatoni su Kiev, ipotizzando che resti l’unica sganciata, che effetti avrebbe a livello globale? (Su Kiev, Ucraina e zone limitrofe non è difficile immaginarlo). Voglio dire, egoisticamente parlando, noi che fine faremmo?
> 
> Ps: io ne parlo anche per esorcizzare la cosa, che sembra improbabile, però un po’ di strizza la mette. E magari lo scopo di Putin è proprio quello di terrorizzare noi Occidentali…


Effetti sul resto del mondo non c'è ne dovrebbero essere almeno non gravi. Il punto è che se usano l'atomica secondo me scoppia la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gabri sai per caso quanta vita ha un ordigno nucleare? Cioè una volta prodotto è "eterno" e può essere utilizzato anche 50 anni dopo la produzione oppure è necessario costruirne sempre di nuovi?



No, non è eterno, amico, dipende da tantissime variabili. Non è qualcosa che puoi lasciare lì come un candelotto di dinamite.

I costi della manutenzione delle armi atomiche sono folli, roba raccapricciante. Sono tenute sotto osservazione come uno in terapia intensiva, controllo di perdite radioattive, emissioni di radiazioni, sistemi di controllo sempre funzionanti ed efficienti, etc etc.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in sostanza, una da 50 megatoni su Kiev, ipotizzando che resti l’unica sganciata, che effetti avrebbe a livello globale? (Su Kiev, Ucraina e zone limitrofe non è difficile immaginarlo). Voglio dire, egoisticamente parlando, noi che fine faremmo?
> 
> Ps: io ne parlo anche per esorcizzare la cosa, che sembra improbabile, però un po’ di strizza la mette. E magari lo scopo di Putin è proprio quello di terrorizzare noi Occidentali…



E' irrilevante quanto danno fa dalla tua prospettiva. Se la lanciano si chiude tutto. Anche non ne lanciassero contro il nostro paese, comunque le conseguenze sarebbero devastanti.

Il danno prodotto, tecnicamente parlando, è quello di vastissime aree urbane. Solo per lo scoppio, poi c'è il fallout atmosferico e gli ovvi impatti sociali e geopolitici.

E se ci siamo cagati addosso per la centrale di Chernobyl che non è assolutamente una bomba, figuriamoci.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*A Bucha, nei pressi di Hostomel una dozzina di carri armati russi sono stati distrutti dall esercito Ucraino In mattinata 

Shaun Walker, corrispondente The Guardian *


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Cmq la minaccia di putin non è proprio di usare armi nucleari, ha parlato di sistema di difesa.. A suo dire si sente minacciato dall'occidente..
Mah..
Cmq la guerra per la Russia sta prendendo una piega brutta ma mi chiedo cosa si aspettavano onestamente..
Anche la reazione globale mi pare ovvia


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ci sono diversi tipi di ordigni nucleari, di tipo chiamato "tattico" che sono bombe da migliaia di morti, e altri di tipo "strategico" che sono missili e possono fare milioni di morti.
> Quante e in che numero sono suddivise penso che di preciso non lo sappia nessuno.
> Mi stupisco che molti non sapessero del numero degli ordigni attualmente in giro e che oltre il 90% fosse suddiviso fra Usa e Russia, e che i cinesi abbiano un arsenale mooooolto più piccolo, pari a quello di Francia o inghilterra.
> La Russia ha (purtroppo) solo la carta nucleare in mano per minacciare in maniera credibile , economicamente non é più una potenza e anche militarmente sta dimostrando che il loro esercito tradizionale é meno potente di quello che si pensava, di sicuro non in grado di reggere una guerra tradizionale contro tutta la NATO



Mi spiego meglio, non ero a conoscenza che le nazioni EU avessero un numero superiore o equivalente a molte altre nazioni (Pakistan e India su tutte)


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non è eterno, amico, dipende da tantissime variabili. Non è qualcosa che puoi lasciare lì come un candelotto di dinamite.
> 
> I costi della manutenzione delle armi atomiche sono folli, roba raccapricciante. Sono tenute sotto osservazione come uno in terapia intensiva, controllo di perdite radioattive, emissioni di radiazioni, sistemi di controllo sempre funzionanti ed efficienti, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio


----------



## Zenos (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq la minaccia di putin non è proprio di usare armi nucleari, ha parlato di sistema di difesa.. A suo dire si sente minacciato dall'occidente..
> Mah..
> Cmq la guerra per la Russia sta prendendo una piega brutta ma mi chiedo cosa si aspettavano onestamente..
> Anche la reazione globale mi pare ovvia


Cerca sempre un pretesto,fa parte del suo modus operandi. Lui a suo dire sta liberando l'Ucraina da drogati e nazisti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*PUTIN ANNUNCIA L'ATTIVAZIONE DEL SERVIZIO SPECIALE DELLE FORZE DI DETERRENZA STRATEGICA DELLA FEDERAZIONE RUSSA.*


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN ANNUNCIA L'ATTIVAZIONE DEL SERVIZIO SPECIALE DELLE FORZE DI DETERRENZA STRATEGICA DELLA FEDERAZIONE RUSSA.*


Qui stiamo arrivando a fasi che nemmeno la crisi dei missili di Cuba ha toccato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo alcuni analisti militari il negoziato tra Kiev e Mosca sarà un ricatto del Cremlino, l'aver annunciato l'attivazione della deterrenza nucleare non è un caso. È molto probabile che la Russia possa chiedere all'Ucraina la resa incondizionata al cui rifiuto seguirebbe un attacco nucleare sul suolo ucraino.*


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido l'ironia, ma purtroppo i numeri non ti aiutano. E' la potenza delle armi che conta, ne bastano poche.
> 
> Per questo si deve assolutamente arrivare alla risoluzione non di forza.
> 
> Le atomiche della WWII sono delle bombe a mano rispetto agli ordigni attuali. L'atomica testata anni fa nella Novaya Zemlya aveva una potenza stimata di 50 megatoni, ossia più di 3300 volte di quella sganciata su Hiroshima. Quasi distrusse l'aereo dal quale fu sganciata e ruppe i vetri delle finestre fino alla Norvegia.


Tra l'altro la Bomba Tsar era pure depotenziata, perché fu di 50 megatoni, ma originariamente era stata progettata da 100 megatoni.
Il doppio del mostro che è effettivamente esploso.



kekkopot ha scritto:


> La portata distruttiva non sarebbe più una città ma quantomeno una regione Italiana da quel che mi fai intuire.
> Bene, molto bene.


C'è un sito, NUKEMAP, con cui puoi simulare i danni con varie tipologie di esplosioni atomiche, da Fat Man a Tsar.
Puoi calcolare anche il fallout, simulando l'altezza di detonazione. Lo usano anche molti analisti nucleari.

Attualmente ha qualche problema. Mi sa che il panico generale ha fatto sì che chiunque simulasse la catastrofe nucleare.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN ANNUNCIA L'ATTIVAZIONE DEL SERVIZIO SPECIALE DELLE FORZE DI DETERRENZA STRATEGICA DELLA FEDERAZIONE RUSSA.*



Cos'è cambiato in sostanza?


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

*4.552 arresti in Russia per la manifestazione di contrarietà all'attacco in Ucraina in tre giorni*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcuni analisti militari il negoziato tra Kiev e Mosca sarà un ricatto del Cremlino, l'aver annunciato l'attivazione della deterrenza nucleare non è un caso. È molto probabile che la Russia possa chiedere all'Ucraina la resa incondizionata al cui rifiuto seguirebbe un attacco nucleare sul suolo ucraino.*


Nucleare non ci sarà mai su


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Cos'è cambiato in sostanza?


Se ho capito bene, se Lunedì l'Ucraina non si arrende e non si consegna alla Russia, potrebbero fare partire i bombardieri tattici nucleari a sganciare bombe atomiche su obbiettivi strategici militari (truppe, città produttive, porti ecc ecc). Ma anche semplicemente bombardamenti a tappeto.

Qui sta avendo ragione chi diceva che per non perdere la faccia visto che cmq la Russia economicamente è affossata, stanno ponderando di andare oltre e rendere la minaccia di Putin "conseguenza mai viste dall'umanità" una realtà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Pesanti scontri in corso a Mariupol. Innumerevoli mezzi anfibi russi stanno sbarcando sulla costa *


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se ho capito bene, se Lunedì l'Ucraina non si arrende e non si consegna alla Russia, potrebbero fare partire i bombardieri tattici nucleari a sganciare bombe atomiche su obbiettivi strategici militari (truppe, città produttive, porti ecc ecc).


Non capisco il senso. Potrebbero usare missili a lunga gittata per distruggerle armandoli di cariche convenzionali. Che senso ha nuclearizzare zone industriali. Anche un eventuale governo fantoccio cosa si troverebbe a governare? Una pianura radioattiva? Ormai Putin ragiona fa terrorista. Non gli importa più nemmeno del “dopo”.
La Russia non sarà più sicura “dopo” così come non lo sarà il resto del mondo . Se tutto sto casinò l ha fatto per rendere più sicura la Russia ha fallito. Se lo ha fatto per lasciare il segno nella storia visto che ha 70 anni allora ha raggiunto l obbiettivo. Però ormai lo vedo come un kamikaze con cintura esplosiva non più come statista dal pugno di ferro


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Cos'è cambiato in sostanza?


Le forze nucleari sono in stato di massima allerta e le testate sono state armate da quanto sembra.


----------



## SanGigio (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nucleare non ci sarà mai su


Ma che pro avrebbe la "conquista" (nel 2022) di una terra rasa al suolo? Tutto questo solo per evitare che entrino nella nato?
Comunque il mio pronostico sulla fine di questa guerra è che a giorni a Putin lo fanno fuori


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il senso. *Potrebbero usare missili a lunga gittata per distruggerle armandoli di cariche convenzionali.* Che senso ha nuclearizzare zone industriali. Anche un eventuale governo fantoccio cosa si troverebbe a governare? Una pianura radioattiva? Ormai Putin ragiona fa terrorista. Non gli importa più nemmeno del “dopo”.
> La Russia non sarà più sicura “dopo” così come non lo sarà il resto del mondo . Se tutto sto casinò l ha fatto per rendere più sicura la Russia ha fallito. Se lo ha fatto per lasciare il segno nella storia visto che ha 70 anni allora ha raggiunto l obbiettivo. Però ormai lo vedo come un kamikaze con cintura esplosiva non più come statista dal pugno di ferro


Avevo letto in un topic del forum che secondo gli esperti la Russia sta finendo i missili e che economicamente non possa finanziare la guerra per oltre 10 giorni.

Quindi più passano le ore senza che l'Ucraina si arrenda e faccia resistenza e più è alta la possibilità che la Russia perda un boato di armamenti e soldi e non aver combinato nulla. Quindi potrebbero perdere la testa a Mosca e fare la mattata.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcuni analisti militari il negoziato tra Kiev e Mosca sarà un ricatto del Cremlino, l'aver annunciato l'attivazione della deterrenza nucleare non è un caso. È molto probabile che la Russia possa chiedere all'Ucraina la resa incondizionata al cui rifiuto seguirebbe un attacco nucleare sul suolo ucraino.*


Attenzione, attenzione perchè sembra un dejavu di qualche settimana fa.. ammassa l'esercito nel confine ed intanto fa il finto troll trattando.

Oggi prepara il sistema missilistico atomico, domani chissà cosa chiederà.

Lui di fatto può lanciare sull'Ucraina. Non è un paese NATO. Può lanciare una mini atomica. A quel punto o no rimaniamo a guardare oppure interveniamo militarmente a quel punto lui uscirà e dirà "eh ma io non attaccato nessun paese NATO, ero in guerra con l'Ucraina sono loro che mi hanno attaccato ora io rispondo".

Nel 64 fecero fuori Chruscev.. il problema è che quella russia era composto da classe elite. In questa Russia non c'è una mazza sono tutti terrorizzati da Putin. Non so nemmeno quanto possiamo sperare nei militare mi sembrano dei pupazzi anche loro


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le forze nucleari sono in stato di massima allerta e le testate sono state armate da quanto sembra.


Al Norad staranno vedendo tante di quelle luci nei monitor che nemmeno il film Wargames giochi di guerra...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcuni analisti militari il negoziato tra Kiev e Mosca sarà un ricatto del Cremlino, l'aver annunciato l'attivazione della deterrenza nucleare non è un caso. È molto probabile che la Russia possa chiedere all'Ucraina la resa incondizionata al cui rifiuto seguirebbe un attacco nucleare sul suolo ucraino.*


Come volevasi dimostrare.
Prepariamoci alla guerra atomica.
Certo che pagliaccio Putin, vincere una guerra contro dei contadini e con un esercito misero solo grazia alla bomba atomica. Super potenza di sto catzo


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè quelle biologiche non fanno effetto immediato sulla psiche delle persone.
> 
> Mentre un enorme esplosione,bagliore e nube a fungo ti fanno cacare in mano in tempo 0.


Per me è esattamente il contrario.
Un bagliore e sei vaporizzato. 
Molto meglio che morire poco a poco.
E poi, un conto è essere contro uno Stato canaglia fortemente ideologicizzato.
Questi sono corrottissimi gerarchi interessati solo a godersi i proventi delle loro scorrerie.
Vuoi che se gli offri di venderti il loro capo non si mettano a trattare?
Siamo sicuri che se gli incenerisci i comandi abbiano ancora voglia di premere i bottoni?
Vedere il bluff perché poi cosa faranno mai Corea de Nord, Pakistan e domani Iran?


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì, non è da escludere che i criminali ricchi sfondati che sono vicini a Putin in qualche modo lo facciano fuori se vedono la mal parata, si è messo in un bel casino Vladimiro. Quello che mi preoccupa sono le intenzioni delle alte cariche militari ma lo dico così senza avere informazioni a riguardo.


Comanda sempre il dio denaro, sia quello che ti fa comprare il tuo quindicesimo yacht, sia quello che ti permette di mettere un po' di pane sulla tavola a cena. Da questa guerra la Russia ne uscirà sicuramente più povera. O gli oligarchi o il popolo daranno il benservito a Putin, secondo me.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attenzione, attenzione perchè sembra un dejavu di qualche settimana fa.. ammassa l'esercito nel confine ed intanto fa il finto troll trattando.
> 
> Oggi prepara il sistema missilistico atomico, domani chissà cosa chiederà.
> 
> ...


Fecero fuori chruscev in che senso?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN ANNUNCIA L'ATTIVAZIONE DEL SERVIZIO SPECIALE DELLE FORZE DI DETERRENZA STRATEGICA DELLA FEDERAZIONE RUSSA.*


Tradotto?


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Non credo nell'esito positivo dei negoziati con la Russia, ma lasciamoli provare, in modo che nessun cittadino ucraino dubiti che io, come presidente, ho cercato di fermare la guerra quando c'era ancora una possibilità, per quanto piccola"*


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la Bomba Tsar era pure depotenziata, perché fu di 50 megatoni, ma originariamente era stata progettata da 100 megatoni.
> Il doppio del mostro che è effettivamente esploso.
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto, amico. Stiamo parlando di 100 megatoni, che detti così sembrano i punti in classifica.

L'energia equivalente sviluppata da una detonazione di 100 milioni di tonnellate di tritolo tutte insieme. Sì, avete letto bene.

Rendiamoci conto. E qualche capo di stato con l'alzheimer lo abbaia continuamente, oltre a quell'altro, ovviamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tradotto?


Ha attivato le armi nucleari


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Non credo nell'esito positivo dei negoziati con la Russia, ma lasciamoli provare, in modo che nessun cittadino ucraino dubiti che io, come presidente, ho cercato di fermare la guerra quando c'era ancora una possibilità, per quanto piccola"*


È finita ancora prima di iniziare


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Non credo nell'esito positivo dei negoziati con la Russia, ma lasciamoli provare, in modo che nessun cittadino ucraino dubiti che io, come presidente, ho cercato di fermare la guerra quando c'era ancora una possibilità, per quanto piccola"*


In effetti…. Prima ancora di sedersi a trattare questi ti puntano subito una pistola alla tempia….. non mi sembra ci sia la volontà sincera di trattare. Putin sta prendendo tempo come una settimana fa. Speriamo non ci caschi nessuno


----------



## Zenos (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non sganceranno mai testa nucleari. Farebbero un danno a loro stessi considerando la vicinanza.


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Ma che pro avrebbe la "conquista" (nel 2022) di una terra rasa al suolo? Tutto questo solo per evitare che entrino nella nato?
> *Comunque il mio pronostico sulla fine di questa guerra è che a giorni a Putin lo fanno fuori*


È più probabile che, di concerto con l'occidente, si faccia fuori Zelensky per evitare la guerra nucleare.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non sganceranno mai testa nucleari. Farebbero un danno a loro stessi considerando la vicinanza.



Occhio che soli 5 giorni fa era impossibile che invadesse oltre il Donbass.

E oggi siamo qui a chiederci se potrebbe lanciare armi atomiche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> *Per me è esattamente il contrario.
> Un bagliore e sei vaporizzato.
> Molto meglio che morire poco a poco.*
> E poi, un conto è essere contro uno Stato canaglia fortemente ideologicizzato.
> ...



Si,ma infatti il vero obiettivo non saranno le migliaia/milioni di persone morte per via dell'esplosione,ma quelle che sopravvivranno


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non sganceranno mai testa nucleari. Farebbero un danno a loro stessi considerando la vicinanza.


La Russia è enorme.. Hanno vinto tutte le guerre facendo terra bruciata


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attenzione, attenzione perchè sembra un dejavu di qualche settimana fa.. ammassa l'esercito nel confine ed intanto fa il finto troll trattando.
> 
> Oggi prepara il sistema missilistico atomico, domani chissà cosa chiederà.
> 
> ...


Scenario che è paurosamente realistico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha attivato le armi nucleari


Questo è uscito di testa o è disperato e non so cosa possa essere peggio tra le due


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Fecero fuori chruscev in che senso?


Chruscev inizio la sua carriera da segretario Sovietico con lo scopo di avvicinarsi agli USA. Una similitudine con Putin ad inizio presidenza tra il 2000 e 2008.
Poi venne di fatto tolto (costretto a dimettersi) perché fu un disastro nella crisi dei missili di cuba oltre alla malagestione dell'economia Sovietica e tutto il suo "Bipolarismo".

Molte cose sono simili a Putin.. il problema è che in quel caso c'erano una classe importante e forte nel partito comunista. Ora non c'è nulla, solo i Militari potrebbero fare qualcosa e togliere i codici di quel pazzo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ursula von der Layen in diretta: 

- nuove sanzioni in arrivo dopo quelle annunciate ieri, anche alla Bielorussia 
- per la prima volta l Unione Europea acquisterà e consegnerà armi direttamente a una nazione. Pronto l invio all Ucraina *


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Non credo nell'esito positivo dei negoziati con la Russia, ma lasciamoli provare, in modo che nessun cittadino ucraino dubiti che io, come presidente, ho cercato di fermare la guerra quando c'era ancora una possibilità, per quanto piccola"*


Boh raga sono distrutto.. non si vede nulla di positivo. Siamo ormai in mano ad un pazzo che può fare qualsiasi cosa
Ma la gente fuori come fa a ridere e sghignazzare in questa situazione...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh raga sono distrutto.. non si vede nulla di positivo. Siamo ormai in mano ad un pazzo che può fare qualsiasi cosa
> Ma la gente fuori come fa a ridere e sghignazzare in questa situazione...


La situazione è purtroppo molto seria, c'è da pregare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


Grande lukafesso! Che uomo di valore...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> È più probabile che, di concerto con l'occidente, si faccia fuori Zelensky per evitare la guerra nucleare.


Va bene tutto pur di scongiurare una guerra atomica


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


Sicuramente vanno in Bielorussia a trattare ora


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


Parliamoci chiaro, o fanno fuori putin con qualche congiura o sarà la catastrofe.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


Figurati…
Zelensky è un bimbo nella mano di 2 vecchi volponi maniaci


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:

IL GOVERNO UCRAINO HA COMUNICATO CHE IN SEGUITO AD UN BOMBARDAMENTO RUSSO SONO STATI RIPORTATI DANNI A DUE CENTRALI NUCLEARI E AD UN IMPIANTO DI STOCCAGGIO DI RIFIUTI RADIOATTIVI.*


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto pur di scongiurare una guerra atomica



Ma scherziamo? Certo che va bene di tutto. Facciano fuori chi gli pare, basta che finisca qui.

Ma chissenefrega, io non ci voglio ripensare dopo. Il dopo non esiste.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto i Russi hanno posizionato i TOS-1 ... che infami


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcuni analisti militari il negoziato tra Kiev e Mosca sarà un ricatto del Cremlino, l'aver annunciato l'attivazione della deterrenza nucleare non è un caso. È molto probabile che la Russia possa chiedere all'Ucraina la resa incondizionata al cui rifiuto seguirebbe un attacco nucleare sul suolo ucraino.*


Quello che ho previsto qualche ora fa. Putin é letteralmente impazzito.


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

Putin va semplicemente assassinato, al più presto. creperà comunque se sgangia l'atomica, chi gli sta intorno deve capire che possono salvare la pelle se il primo a crepare è lui. stiamo ad un punto di non ritorno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Putin va semplicemente assassinato, al più presto. creperà comunque se sgangia l'atomica, chi gli sta intorno deve capire che possono salvare la pelle se il primo a crepare è lui. stiamo ad un punto di non ritorno



Quello che dico da giorni, lo avvelenassero come si usa tra di loro


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scherziamo? Certo che va bene di tutto. Facciano fuori chi gli pare, basta che finisca qui.
> 
> Ma chissenefrega, io non ci voglio ripensare dopo. Il dopo non esiste.


Quoto
Io voglio vivere tranquillo. Zelensky o Putin (preferirei Putin a questo punto) ma basta che finisca qui


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Zalensky: stipendio dei soldati ucraini quintuplicato a 3400 dollari al mese. *


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quello che dico da giorni, lo avvelenassero come si usa tra di loro


Caffè corretto al polonio? asd


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Io voglio vivere tranquillo. Zelensky o Putin (preferirei Putin a questo punto) ma basta che finisca qui


Se crepa Zelensky temo la situazione peggiorerebbe soltanto. Gli ucraini non si arrenderebbero mai a quel punto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> IL GOVERNO UCRAINO HA COMUNICATO CHE IN SEGUITO AD UN BOMBARDAMENTO RUSSO SONO STATI RIPORTATI DANNI A DUE CENTRALI NUCLEARI E AD UN IMPIANTO DI STOCCAGGIO DI RIFIUTI RADIOATTIVI.*


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *BBC: missili lanciati dalla Bielorussia verso l'Ucrania. Violati così i patti tra Lukashenko e Zelensky*


Cos'era un tranello per prendere tempo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Caffè corretto al polonio? asd



Esatto qualcosa che gli prenda i polmoni così poi può anche andare nei morti covid


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Febbraio 2022)

è finita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> è finita.


Che è successo?


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che è successo?


siamo ad un punto di non ritorno, mi sembra palese. io vi giuro vorrei essere gia morto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> siamo ad un punto di non ritorno, mi sembra palese. io vi giuro vorrei essere gia morto



Dai non dire così, la situazione è tragica ma si spera che prima che degeneri totalmente lo faranno fuori in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> siamo ad un punto di non ritorno, mi sembra palese. io vi giuro vorrei essere gia morto


Io confido ancora in un briciolo di umanità da parte di tutti.


----------



## evangel33 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco con chi sto io


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Generale Bertolini, intervistato dal Giorno:

"Noi italiani abbiamo sempre rimosso l’idea della guerra. Invece bisogna essere preparati.
Premono verso una riedizione della Guerra fredda e l’Europa in questo senso rischia di essere un campo di battaglia.
Guerra nucleare? Qualche scaramuccia è teoricamente possibile, per quanto improbabile, ma a nessuno conviene un conflitto nucleare. È l’estrema ratio.
Proprio perchè sono potenze nucleari Usa e Russia non sono mai venute direttamente alle mani. Hanno rischiato con la crisi dei missili di Cuba. Poi stop". *


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

siamo nelle mani del cuoco del cremlino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo la BBC si tratta di missili balistici tattici supersonici Iskander a lunga gettata. Il lancio sarebbe avvenuto dalla Bielorussia alle ore 17 *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ma con questo lancio a tradimento dalla Bielorussia direi che il negoziato è saltato, no?
Neanche partono a questo punto...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Generale Bertolini, intervistato dal Giorno:
> 
> "Noi italiani abbiamo sempre rimosso l’idea della guerra. Invece bisogna essere preparati.
> Premono verso una riedizione della Guerra fredda e l’Europa in questo senso rischia di essere un campo di battaglia.
> ...


Il problema qua non è una questione di stati. Inutile continuare con sta storia di missili di Cuba, lì c'era una vera elite che governva il paese. Sì c'era il segretario comunista, ma c'erano altri .. è quando c'è tanta gente significa idee diverse.

Ora invece c'è un solo uomo che fa quello che vuole. Lo avete visto come ha messo a cuccia il capo dei servizi segreti russo? Ecco... a questo punto non si tratta più di Russia ma di Putin mi pare ormai palese.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo la BBC si tratta di missili balistici tattici supersonici Iskander a lunga gettata. Il lancio sarebbe avvenuto dalla Bielorussia alle ore 17 *



Basta non usino la balistica del turco cornuto maledetto, se ne finisce uno al terzo anello del Cremlino siamo fottuti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Uno degli oligarchi russi più ricchi del paese, Oleg Derpaska, re dell'alluminio si schiera contro Putin e fa un appello agli altri oligarchi.
"Fermiamo la guerra, iniziare subito i colloqui di pace".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ecco con chi sto io
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1874


Ma Sheva è lì?


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli oligarchi russi più ricchi del paese, Oleg Derpaska, re dell'alluminio si schiera contro Putin e fa un appello agli altri oligarchi.
> "Fermiamo la guerra, iniziare subito i colloqui di pace".*



anche perchè ora ti bloccano solo i jet privati, domani ti sganciano una bomba in testa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il video in cui Putin dà il suo ordine ai generali.*


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli oligarchi russi più ricchi del paese, Oleg Derpaska, re dell'alluminio si schiera contro Putin e fa un appello agli altri oligarchi.
> "Fermiamo la guerra, iniziare subito i colloqui di pace".*


Speriamo nella guerra civile

Speriamo che questa vicenda, comunque vada, sia il canto del cigno dei dittatori presidenti


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Sheva è lì?



no, è a trafalgar square


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il video in cui Putin dà il suo ordine ai generali.*


Ma cosa è quel blocco di Putin di qualche secondo verso la fine? 

Non è che questo sta davvero male come qualcuno diceva e non ha nulla da perdere


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il video in cui Putin dà il suo ordine ai generali.*



I generali non mi sembrano molto contenti, sembrano accettare la fatalità.

Ho una gran voglia di fuggire su un'isoletta deserta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il video in cui Putin dà il suo ordine ai generali.*


Sti generali non mi sembrano entusiasti


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I generali non mi sembrano molto contenti, sembrano accettare la fatalità.
> 
> Ho una gran voglia di fuggire su un'isoletta deserta.


L'ho notato anch'io.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se crepa Zelensky temo la situazione peggiorerebbe soltanto. Gli ucraini non si arrenderebbero mai a quel punto.


Dici? Io credo di sì.
Ma ripeto, non ho nulla contro zelensky ma sta situazione deve finire


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Esatto qualcosa che gli prenda i polmoni così poi può anche andare nei morti covid


Ah già il covid.. terribile, ha fatto fuori anche Putin


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anch'io.



Io credo che siano combattuti. Lo sguardo mi sembrava eloquente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*


Forse non avete presente che questi possono fare qualsiasi cosa. Stiamo parlando dell élite mondiale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo catapultati in un film in tutto e per tutto, generali con facce sconfortate come quelle le ho viste per l'appunto solo nei film/serie TV con dittatori o re pazzi che danno ordini assurdi.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I generali non mi sembrano molto contenti, sembrano accettare la fatalità.
> 
> Ho una gran voglia di fuggire su un'isoletta deserta.


Ho notato anche io la stessa cosa..avevano una faccia che è tutto un programma…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è quel blocco di Putin di qualche secondo verso la fine?
> 
> Non è che questo sta davvero male come qualcuno diceva e non ha nulla da perdere


Ma gerasimov è ancora al suo posto


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse non avete presente che questi possono fare qualsiasi cosa. Stiamo parlando dell élite mondiale.


Élite di cosa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Sky News UK: l lancio di missili Iskander russi verso l’Ucraina potrebbe essere una sorta di avvertimento nucleare. 
Si tratta di armi che potrebbero essere caricate anche con testate atomiche.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky News UK: l lancio di missili Iskander russi verso l’Ucraina potrebbe essere una sorta di avvertimento nucleare.
> Si tratta di armi che potrebbero essere caricate anche con testate atomiche.*



Io per oggi mi fermo perché ho raggiunto il mio limite di angoscia massimo.
Vado a (cercare di) fare dell'altro.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma gerasimov è ancora al suo posto


Il primo video di Putin era stato caricato giorni prima, non è detto che abbia preparato diversi scenari.

Il giornale la stampa diceva che si trova in una location segreta negli Urali dove ha convocato gli oligarchi russi per oggi (ma vabbè ormai non si capisce più niente con notizie vere o finte)


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse non avete presente che questi possono fare qualsiasi cosa. Stiamo parlando dell élite mondiale.



Tipo fermare la guerra? Perché è l'unica cosa che mi interessa.

A me sembra il solito movimento pseudoprogressista che essenzialmente fa danni a casaccio alla collettività. Se buttano giù il sito del controllo ferroviario perché l'ha fatto una azienda di software incompetente, non mi sembra roba di cui vantarsi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*BORIS JOHNSON APPOGGIA LA CREAZIONE DELLE BRIGATE INTERNAZIONALI VOLONTARIE. 
CHIUNQUE CON ESPERIENZA MILITARE VOGLIA AIUTARE L'UCRAINA SUL CAMPO POTRÀ ARRUOLARSI E ANDARE A COMBATTERE.
L'UNITÀ SARÀ INQUADRATA NELLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE.*


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Cmq a parte la roba nucleare...possibile che nessuno ci dice quanti missili sono rimasti a Putin? Perchè non ne ha in eterno...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo catapultati in un film in tutto e per tutto, generali con facce sconfortate come quelle le ho viste per l'appunto solo nei film/serie TV con dittatori o re pazzi che danno ordini assurdi.


Siamo li..

A questo punto vorrei una catastrofe Zombie.. fore meglio i cinesi ci trasformano in Zombie almeno possiamo nasconderci


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq a parte la roba nucleare...possibile che nessuno ci dice quanti missili sono rimasti a Putin? Perchè non ne ha in eterno...


Ma figurati. Questo affama popoli è dall 1998 che tiene a pane e cicoria il suo paese per produrre armi. Pil inferiore a quello del nord italia e hanno più carri armati che ambulanze. 
avrà missili per 20 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tipo fermare la guerra? Perché è l'unica cosa che mi interessa.
> 
> A me sembra il solito movimento pseudoprogressista che essenzialmente fa danni a casaccio alla collettività. Se buttano giù il sito del controllo ferroviario perché l'ha fatto una azienda di software incompetente, non mi sembra roba di cui vantarsi.



Un gruppo praticamente più romanzato che altro.
Anche ieri avevano millantato di aver intercettato ufficiali russi e di aver girato tutto al governo ucraino per mettere in atto le contromisure.
Ovviamente mica tenerlo nascosto per potersene avvantagiare,no,meglio gridarlo al mondo intero 

Che poi molti sono convinti che da una parte ci sia anonymous e dall'altra parte della barricata la casalinga russa che apre l'email con l'allegato malevolo 
Se da una parte ci sta anonymous,dall'altra ci stanno i sandworm,che anni fa parteciparono anche ad operazioni (in rete) contro la crimea ancora ucraina.
Insomma,hacker vs hacker


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io per oggi mi fermo perché ho raggiunto il mio limite di angoscia massimo.
> Vado a (cercare di) fare dell'altro.


E chi dorme stanotte...e anche ieri dormito 3 ore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo li..
> 
> A questo punto vorrei una catastrofe Zombie.. fore meglio i cinesi ci trasformano in Zombie almeno possiamo nasconderci



Posso dire una cosa brutta brutta ?
Dopo aver visto 1731263 film a tema zombesco,in passato il mio sogno era proprio quello che in futuro si verificasse questa apocalisse zombie..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse non avete presente che questi possono fare qualsiasi cosa. Stiamo parlando dell élite mondiale.


Ma se non hanno mai fatto una minkia a parte video di propaganda mascherati da scemi..
Sono anni che esistono e non hanno mai affossato la finanza, il terrorismo, nulla..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un gruppo praticamente più romanzato che altro.
> Anche ieri avevano millantato di aver intercettato ufficiali russi e di aver girato tutto al governo ucraino per mettere in atto le contromisure.
> Ovviamente mica tenerlo nascosto per potersene avvantagiare,no,meglio gridarlo al mondo intero
> 
> ...



Ma infatti.

Anche tutti 'sti gruppi borderline, a metà tra il criminale e il tecno-filosofico, non se ne puole più.

I bad block, le sardine, anonymous ... tutta propaganda autoreferenziale che alla fine asserve interessi di chissà chi.


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse non avete presente che questi possono fare qualsiasi cosa. Stiamo parlando dell élite mondiale.


Ha fatto più la Dark Army in 4 stagioni di Mr. Robot che Anonymous in tutta la loro esistenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte...e anche ieri dormito 3 ore


Tanto se deve succedere..... Nel limite cerchiamo di non ammalarci per l'ansia va là... Detto da me suona male lo so, ma voi che siete un poco più razionali cercate di distrarsi un po'


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Una piccola buona notizia : De Zerbi e i membri del suo staff sono riusciti a lasciare Kiev in treno,direzione Leopoli.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Io dormo come un angioletto. Non preoccupatevi troppo. Capisco la situazione, ma non ha senso ammalarsi per questa cosa. 
Pensate ai vostri hobby, che vi distraggono. Io sto dedicando molto tempo alla mia auto, ai gruppi whatsapp di macchine a cui sono inserito, così almeno non ci batto troppo la testa, anche se non nego che son sempre qua ad informarmi...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Anche tutti 'sti gruppi borderline, a metà tra il criminale e il tecno-filosofico, non se ne puole più.
> 
> I bad block, le sardine, anonymous ... tutta propaganda autoreferenziale che alla fine asserve interessi di chissà chi.


Se c'è un lato "positivo" di una guerra, é che é roba talmente seria, brutta e violenta da non lasciare spazio a tutte ste menate pseudo newgen millennial netflixxari segaiol-cantinari che vorrebbero fare gli eroi da dietro gli schermi dei PC.
A meno che i suddetti non siano in grado di eliminare Putin o disinnecare le atomiche o fermare in qualsiasi modo la guerra, i loro attacchetti hacker alle televisioni e siti russi se li possono cacciare sai dove


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

-- IRONIA DEFCON LEVEL = 1 --

Ma Giggino che dice?

Non è che sta vagando nelle steppe ucraine e si è perso, avendo il locale governo ordinato l'abbattimento dei segnali stradali per confondere i carrarmati russi?


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> -- IRONIA DEFCON LEVEL = 1 --
> 
> Ma Giggino che dice?
> 
> Non è che sta vagando nelle steppe ucraine e si è perso, avendo il locale governo ordinato l'abbattimento dei segnali stradali per confondere i carrarmati russi?


Shhh. Non dire ste robe che qui sul forum c'è qualcuno che se la prende.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Se c'è un lato "positivo" di una guerra, é che é roba talmente seria, brutta e violenta da non lasciare spazio a tutte ste menate pseudo newgen millennial netflixxari segaiol-cantinari che vorrebbero fare gli eroi da dietro gli schermi dei PC.
> A meno che i suddetti non siano in grado di eliminare Putin o disinnecare le atomiche o fermare in qualsiasi modo la guerra, i loro attacchetti hacker alle televisioni e siti russi se li possono cacciare sai dove



Bé, sono spesso comunque un colpo psicologico, talvolta anche un vero danno materiale. Rientrano nel soft power, ma hanno comunque un power.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


"Eh ma la Russia è debole". Potranno pure straperdere contro gli Ucraini nella battaglia via terra, ma appena fanno anche solo vedere queste mostruosità dubito che d'istinto non gli svuoteranno le stanze del potere per un suo fantoccio. Che dio ce ne scampi da queste robe.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Oh comunque fa veramente paura, cristo santo. Roba che la atomica di Hiroshima e Nagasaki erano giocattolini, valutando le dimensioni.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oh comunque fa veramente paura, cristo santo. Roba che la atomica di Hiroshima e Nagasaki erano giocattolini, valutando le dimensioni.



E' roba da cag. addosso


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oh comunque fa veramente paura, cristo santo. Roba che la atomica di Hiroshima e Nagasaki erano giocattolini, valutando le dimensioni.



Se parte uno di questi aggeggi non è per far scoppiare un fuoco artificiale.

Con uno di questi radi al suolo una metropoli, giusto come inizio.

Pensiamoci bene, tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Pure qui però le espressioni dei presenti non erano proprio di giubilo....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> -- IRONIA DEFCON LEVEL = 1 --
> 
> Ma Giggino che dice?
> 
> Non è che sta vagando nelle steppe ucraine e si è perso, avendo il locale governo ordinato l'abbattimento dei segnali stradali per confondere i carrarmati russi?


Lo riposto, magari te l'eri perso.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Questo non l'avevo visto, c'era un video però di Mosca con 3 lanciatori topol che hanno 11000km di gittata..con questi ovviamente colpiscono in tutta europa

Certo poi c'è da capire la contraerea se riesce a prenderli e cosa ci monta(nucleare o non nucleare).

Però sentivo che sbagliano anche di 500km magari se puntano su Milano colpiscono Nizza


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


all'inizio c'è lo stesso tizio che annuisce ai comandi di Putin del video precedente, mi sa che è la sua espressione standard quella ,altro che preoccupato e contrario..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questo non l'avevo visto, c'era un video però di Mosca con 3 lanciatori topol che hanno 11000km di gittata..con questi ovviamente colpiscono in tutta europa
> 
> Certo poi c'è da capire la contraerea se riesce a prenderli e cosa ci monta(nucleare o non nucleare).
> 
> Però sentivo che sbagliano anche di 500km magari se puntano su Milano colpiscono Nizza


magari torino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno deve tenere sotto occhio gli spostamenti di Silvio..
Finché rimane ad Arcore.... Milano e l intera Lombardia possono dormire sonni tranquilli dalle atomiche russe.

Sempre che nel suo mausoleo non abbia installato anche un bunker atomico a fianco della cella di ibernazione.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questo non l'avevo visto, c'era un video però di Mosca con 3 lanciatori topol che hanno 11000km di gittata..con questi ovviamente colpiscono in tutta europa
> 
> Certo poi c'è da capire la contraerea se riesce a prenderli e cosa ci monta(nucleare o non nucleare).
> 
> * Però sentivo che sbagliano anche di 500km magari se puntano su Milano colpiscono Nizza *


Dettagli. Se non ti becca miracolosamente, ci sarà l'inquinamento. Poi queste sono nuove armi, chissà che potenziale in più avranno.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dettagli. Se non ti becca miracolosamente, ci sarà l'inquinamento. Poi queste sono nuove armi, chissà che potenziale in più avranno.


Se sei "fortunato" ad essere lontano migliaia di km da dove esplode, l'impatto ambientale te lo porti dietro per 200 anni minimo


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se sei "fortunato" ad essere lontano migliaia di km da dove esplode, l'impatto ambientale te lo porti dietro per 200 anni minimo


esattamente,oltre le conseguenze note, penso che con un evento del genere il riscaldamento globale farebbe 100 passi avanti e poi non ci sono guerre che tengano se si scatena la natura.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se parte uno di questi aggeggi non è per far scoppiare un fuoco artificiale.
> 
> Con uno di questi radi al suolo una metropoli, giusto come inizio.
> 
> Pensiamoci bene, tutti.


Il problema è che chi minaccia di lanciare l'atomica non ci pensa o fa finta di non pensarci. 

Qui siamo molto più vicini al campo del terrorismo che a quello della politica e della diplomazia. 
Con Bin Laden non si parlava di diplomazia perchè si sapeva che non era diplomatico. Lo stesso sta venendo fuori giorno dopo giorno con Putin che sta dando valore pressoché nullo alla diplomazia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se sei "fortunato" ad essere lontano migliaia di km da dove esplode, l'impatto ambientale te lo porti dietro per 200 anni minimo


Mascherine (che magari saranno anche inutili serviranno le maschere anti-gas per questa robaccia) per tutta la vita. Uno scenario horror. Sia mai...


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ma c'è qualche paranoico totale che ha già preparato la valigia con passaporto annesso?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
> Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
> Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*


Già che questa cosa è nota, al punto che la riporta pure il giornale, mette fine a qualsiasi complotto contro Putin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
> Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
> Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*



Riporto tanto per, eh.
Ogni tanto ci vuole una boccata d'aria fresca.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
> Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
> Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*


Vabbè, il Giornale....


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
> Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
> Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*


speriamo, ovviamente dovrebbero individuare tutta la casta, mica quello con la testa grossa agisce da solo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vabbè, il Giornale....



Minzolini non è proprio l'ultimo scemo come Sallusti, sullo scenario internazionale ha le sue fonti.

Però chiaro, non ci credo nemmeno io per mezzo secondo


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> esattamente, con un evento del genere il riscaldamento globale farebbe 100 passi avanti e poi non ci sono guerre che tengano se si scatena la natura.


Ma sai quante bombe atomiche Sono esplose nel mondo per i test? migliaia…. sotto il mare, in aria e a terra, una bomba che esplode non c’entra niente con chernobyl


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Già che questa cosa è nota, al punto che la riporta pure il giornale, mette fine a qualsiasi complotto contro Putin.


Si beh, se anche fosse avremmo la notizia di Putin già ucciso o degli ogliarchi impiccati per alto tradimento, ste notizie non filtrano se sono roba seria


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma sai quante bombe atomiche Sono esplose nel mondo per i test? migliaia…. sotto il mare, in aria e a terra, una bomba che esplode non c’entra niente con chernobyl


ed infatti non credo proprio abbiano contribuito alla salute del pianeta..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE AVREBBERO COMPLETATO L'ACCERCHIAMENTO DI KIEV. AD AFFERMARLO È IL SINDACO VITALY KLITCHKO. 
TUTTAVIA OGNI PUNTATA OFFENSIVA ALL'INTERNO DELL'ABITATO VIENE SISTEMATICAMENTE RESPINTA, LO SCONTRO URBANO È DURISSIMO.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minzolini non è proprio l'ultimo scemo come Sallusti, sullo scenario internazionale ha le sue fonti.
> 
> Però chiaro, non ci credo nemmeno io per mezzo secondo


Putin ora sarà ancora più "protetto" dopo la diffusione di certe notizie. Se vuoi far fuori uno come lui, certe notizie non devono proprio uscire fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minzolini non è proprio l'ultimo scemo come Sallusti, sullo scenario internazionale ha le sue fonti.
> 
> Però chiaro, non ci credo nemmeno io per mezzo secondo


Minzolini è dal 2019 che ripeteva che c'erano in FI flotte di parlamentari pronti a sostenere Conte. Ha rafforzato sta tesi ai tempi dei responsabili. Ha cannato. E parliamo di un ex senatore di FI vicino a Silvio.
Figuriamoci se va a sapere che gli oligarchi vogliono far fuori Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno comunque raccolto fonti di altri giornali esteri o analisti.

Volevo solo riportare un po' di speranza, perdonatemi


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualche paranoico totale che ha già preparato la valigia con passaporto annesso?


Un amico stamattina é partito con la famiglia perla Thailandia, una volta li si troveranno con la mia ragazza e mio cognato , io dovrei raggiungerli in aprile, appena rinnovo il passaporto.... Bombe permettendo 

Ps partenza łamìa organizzata da già qualche mese, mentre il io amico di cui parlavo ha deciso negli ultimi giorni


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*SEMPRE IL SINDACO DI KIEV: "CON LA CITTÀ CIRCONDATA NON POSSIAMO PIU EVACUARE I CIVILI".*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?

Io dico che parte morto


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Il problema è che chi minaccia di lanciare l'atomica non ci pensa o fa finta di non pensarci.
> 
> Qui siamo molto più vicini al campo del terrorismo che a quello della politica e della diplomazia.
> Con Bin Laden non si parlava di diplomazia perchè si sapeva che non era diplomatico. Lo stesso sta venendo fuori giorno dopo giorno con Putin che sta dando valore pressoché nullo alla diplomazia.



Putin va fermato in ogni modo e siamo tutti d'accordo. Io spero che finisca al più presto e nessuno si faccia male.

Ma subito dopo è necessario che 'sta gente, compresi noi anche quegli altri, ci si metta intorno ad un tavolo e si progetti un futuro solido. In modo serio e con gente seria.

Per una ragione o per un'altra, qui sono stati commessi gravi, da tanto tempo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Minzolini è dal 2019 che ripeteva che c'erano in FI flotte di parlamentari pronti a sostenere Conte. Ha rafforzato sta tesi ai tempi dei responsabili. Ha cannato. E parliamo di un ex senatore di FI vicino a Silvio.
> Figuriamoci se va a sapere che gli oligarchi vogliono far fuori Putin


Minzolini me lo ricordo ai tempi del TG1, che occupava mezzo telegiornale a fare gli editoriali pro-Silvio nella sua scrivania. Roba ultra-trash.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE AVREBBERO COMPLETATO L'ACCERCHIAMENTO DI KIEV. AD AFFERMARLO È IL SINDACO VITALY KLITCHKO.
> TUTTAVIA OGNI PUNTATA OFFENSIVA ALL'INTERNO DELL'ABITATO VIENE SISTEMATICAMENTE RESPINTA, LO SCONTRO URBANO È DURISSIMO.*


.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?
> 
> Io dico che parte morto


se sono veri quegli attacchi di Lucascecco per me nemmeno si avvicinano al confine. In ogni caso ci saranno le solite richieste improponibile dall'una e dall'altra parte purtroppo.
Forse è veramente più probabile un attacco dall'interno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?
> 
> Io dico che parte morto



Gli intermediari rischiano di essere già morti adesso.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io dormo come un angioletto. Non preoccupatevi troppo. Capisco la situazione, ma non ha senso ammalarsi per questa cosa.
> Pensate ai vostri hobby, che vi distraggono. Io sto dedicando molto tempo alla mia auto, ai gruppi whatsapp di macchine a cui sono inserito, così almeno non ci batto troppo la testa, anche se non nego che son sempre qua ad informarmi...


Secondo me sto casino è successo perché sono riuscito a trovare la ps5 con horizon


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?
> 
> Io dico che parte morto


Da nessuna parte. Poi, con il passare dei giorni, la Russia farà sempre più sul serio e lì ci sarà da vedere se Zelensky manterrà l'orgoglio oppure dinanzi al pericolo atomica si farà da parte. In ogni caso, per me fino a metà/fine settimana prossima si continuerà a "trattare" e ci saranno tante vittime.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SEMPRE IL SINDACO DI KIEV: "CON LA CITTÀ CIRCONDATA NON POSSIAMO PIU EVACUARE I CIVILI".*


Questa roba della città circondata è da 2 giorni che viene riportata. Questa volta però sembra reale...


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?
> 
> Io dico che parte morto


Ammetto di averlo pensato anche io.


----------



## diavolo (27 Febbraio 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno deve tenere sotto occhio gli spostamenti di Silvio..
> Finché rimane ad Arcore.... Milano e l intera Lombardia possono dormire sonni tranquilli dalle atomiche russe.
> 
> Sempre che nel suo mausoleo non abbia installato anche un bunker atomico a fianco della cella di ibernazione.


Sarà già ad Antigua


----------



## Walker (27 Febbraio 2022)

Su YouTube c'è un sito greco che fa vedere in contemporanea 4 webcams ucraine in diretta, se non ho visto male mi sembra due a Kiev e le altre in due località diverse.


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pronostico secco: come andrà il negoziato domani? Bene o male?
> 
> Io dico che parte morto


Malissimo


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Fonti di intelligence (non è specificato quali) riportano che gli oligarchi e oppositori si stanno accordando per mettere fine alla follia di Putin.
> Fonti ben informate sussurrano di un ssussulto che inizia a farsi scossa sismica.
> Si studiano "provvedimenti anche definitivi"*


Sinceramente non ho trovato riscontro a questa notizia su Twitter


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un amico stamattina é partito con la famiglia perla Thailandia, una volta li si troveranno con la mia ragazza e mio cognato , io dovrei raggiungerli in aprile, appena rinnovo il passaporto.... Bombe permettendo
> 
> Ps partenza łamìa organizzata da già qualche mese, mentre il io amico di cui parlavo ha deciso negli ultimi giorni


Non voglio finire OT ma ammetto che al netto di molte cose che non apprezzo nel vivere in Italia, non sento l'esigenza in questo preciso momento della mia vita di andar via. 
Ma vista la configurazione che si sta venendo a creare, sto seriamente pensando ad un piano B anche temendo un escalation nel conflitto pensate...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dai viste le attese, possono stupirci solo in positivo


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed infatti non credo proprio abbiano contribuito alla salute del pianeta..


per il clima non penso centrino molto, per le radiazioni sicuramente ma penso abbiamo fatto di più Chernobyl e fukujima


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mariupol circondata


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io dico che parte morto


Probabile. Anche perché mancherà una parte: l’Occidente. Non penso che la Russia possa accettare un qualunque accordo senza almeno un ammorbidimento delle sanzioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questa roba della città circondata è da 2 giorni che viene riportata. Questa volta però sembra reale...


È la prima volta che sento una fonte diretta parlare di Kiev circondata. Ed anche le mappe aggiornate dagli analisti militari di ieri notte mostravano come la città fosse ben lontana dall'essere circondata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Comunicato del G7: "Non riconosceremo alcuna acquisizione militare della Russia in Ucraina. Non ci sarà cambiamento di statuto."*


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Anonymous: "Putin conoscerà la furia degli hacker di tutto il mondo. Ha mostrato come il suo regime non abbia rispetto per i diritti umani, né per il principio di autodeterminazione dei Paesi vicini. Questa è una guerra che lei non può vincere".*


Sono felicissimo se dovessero riuscire concretamente ad ostacolare la guerra e Putin. Anche solo un minimo contributo. 

E in effetti questi in 3 giorni hanno comunque hackerato siti governativi. Non mi sembra poco, anzi. 

La domanda che mi pongo però è: 
chi sono?? 
Cioè davvero un gruppo sconosciuto di gente ignota riesce a contribuire agli equilibri di una guerra (mondiale) ? Non lo trovate pazzesco? 

Cioè addirittura il presidente USA e gli altri capi di stato verranno aggiornati del fatto che Anonymous ha fatto questo e quello. 

I giornali e i tg parlano di Anonymous come se ormai fosse normale. 

Chi cavolo sono? Sono dei "giusti" sui generis? Di certo non mi sembrano filo occidentali. 
Hanno un capo? Per decidere cosa fare la mettono sui voti? 
In realtà è la CIA?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Se gli ucraini stessi non faranno fuori zelesnky,si ritroveranno con X numero di bombe sopra la loro testa.
Poi avoja parlare di civili non evacuati..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se gli ucraini stessi non faranno fuori zelesnky,si ritroveranno con X numero di bombe sopra la loro testa.
> Poi avoja parlare di civili non evacuati..



Ma una volta fatto fuori Zelensky, che cambia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non voglio finire OT ma ammetto che al netto di molte cose che non apprezzo nel vivere in Italia, non sento l'esigenza in questo preciso momento della mia vita di andar via.
> Ma vista la configurazione che si sta venendo a creare, sto seriamente pensando ad un piano B anche temendo un escalation nel conflitto pensate...


Pure io sinceramente non avrei fatto programmi simili, però con le conseguenze lavorative dovute al covid non avevo alternative, ho la fortuna che mio cognato vive e lavora li da 12 anni quindi ne abbiamo approfittato. Diciamo che oggi mi pento di non aver organizzato il tutto prima


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Putin va fermato in ogni modo e siamo tutti d'accordo. Io spero che finisca al più presto e nessuno si faccia male.
> 
> Ma subito dopo è necessario che 'sta gente, compresi noi anche quegli altri, ci si metta intorno ad un tavolo e si progetti un futuro solido. In modo serio e con gente seria.
> 
> Per una ragione o per un'altra, qui sono stati commessi gravi, da tanto tempo.


gli errori ci sono, sono stati fatti e sempre saranno fatti perchè la situazione senza errori è quella dove ognuno si accontenta di quello che ha. Utopia pura insomma.

Detto questo con l'attuale Putin è difficile ragionare, è impossibile che nessuno si faccia male dopo quello che ha fatto (se inizi una guerra sparisce all'istante l'ipotesi in cui nessuno di faccia male) e trovo sinceramente quasi impossibile mettersi a un tavolo e progettare un futuro in cui la Russia DI PUTIN non sia schiacciata da sanzioni economiche e minacce militari. L'unica ipotesi plausibile e sperabile è quella che popolo russo e/o oligarchi facciano fuori Putin. Probabilmente andrà così, perchè troppe mosse, troppe dichiarazioni dell'attuale leader russo fanno pensare a un uomo solo al comando con l'acqua alla gola. Mi dà l'idea di quello che dopo averla risollevata in passato, sta portando nuovamente la Russia nel baratro e sta tentando in tutti modi di uscire di scena mettendo il suo nome sui libri di storia come quello che ha riportato l'Ucraina sotto il dominio russo. Ma gli sta venendo tutto male e chi pagherà le conseguenze più pesanti sarà il popolo russo. Un disastro su tutta la linea di un uomo che all'apparenza sembra un disperato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ma una volta fatto fuori Zelensky, che cambia?


Nulla, gli ucraini si incattiviranno ancora di più.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ma una volta fatto fuori Zelensky, che cambia?



Cambierà che si inizierà a trattare seriamente e non su twitter.
Con migliaia di civili ucraini (forse anche gli stessi soldati e volontari ucraini) che riusciranno a portare a casa la pelle


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Vorrei farle notare che le azioni di Vladimir hanno portato ad una coesione maggiore della Nato, oltre ad inserire un Ucraina che non era nei loro piani, ma sono sicuro che Lambrenedetto , Fusaro e Red Ronnie nel loro dialogo tra i massimi sistemi glielo hanno già spiegato.

Ci aggiorniamo su Facebook, se non ci censurano prima i poteri forti. Buona serata.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cambierà che si inizierà a trattare seriamente e non su twitter.
> Con migliaia di civili ucraini (forse anche gli stessi soldati e volontari ucraini) che riusciranno a portare a casa la pelle



Non rischi di creare solamente un martire? Fuori uno, avanti un altro...


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Vladimir aveva ragione,solo quelli accecati dall'odio verso la Russia hanno il coraggio di negare.
Alla fine la NATO ha sempre tentato di provocare una reazione dei russi spostandosi sempre più verso est,fino ad arrivare alle porte di Mosca.

Ma Putin ha sbagliato in primis la modalità,e poi ha peggiorato la situazione parlando di un mondo ridotto in cenere


----------



## Hellscream (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Vorrei farle notare che le azioni di Vladimir hanno portato ad una coesione maggiore della Nato, oltre ad inserire un Ucraina che non era nei loro piani, ma sono sicuro che Lambrenedetto , Fusaro e Red Ronnie nel loro dialogo tra i massimi sistemi glielo hanno già spiegato.
> 
> Ci aggiorniamo su Facebook, se non ci censurano prima i poteri forti. Buona serata.


ti faccio notare che basta un pulsante e le capitale europee vengono polverizzate


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non rischi di creare solamente un martire? Fuori uno, avanti un altro...



Certo,sarà ricordato come un eroe.
Ma al suo posto arriverà un fantoccio filorusso e diventeranno come la bielorussia,con elezioni truccate e tutto il solito ambaradam 

Che poi,tanto per dire,noi di fantocci quanti ne abbiamo piazzato in medioriente/africa ?
Fantocci filo-occidentali ovviamente,quindi non facciamo tanto i verginelli.
Solo che quando i problemi sono lontani,ce ne freghiamo altamente,quando invece ci colpiscono da vicino,come per l'ucraina,allora sbraitiamo.


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del G7: "Non riconosceremo alcuna acquisizione militare della Russia in Ucraina. Non ci sarà cambiamento di statuto."*


Come la Crimea: la Russia non l'ha mai presa. Bel modo di lavarsi le mani.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vladimir aveva ragione,solo quelli accecati dall'odio verso la Russia hanno il coraggio di negare.
> Alla fine la NATO ha sempre tentato di provocare una reazione dei russi spostandosi sempre più verso est,fino ad arrivare alle porte di Mosca.
> 
> Ma Putin ha sbagliato in primis la modalità,e poi ha peggiorato la situazione parlando di un mondo ridotto in cenere


Mi spiegate come per persone normali in un mondo libero possa essere un problema che uno stato, democratico, con un parlamento eletto, voglia entrare nella NATO che è un'alleanza che ha come fine la DIFESA degli alleati? Solo un paranoico (ed evidentemente, Putin lo è), può vedere questo come un rischio per la sicurezza. La NATO che aggredisce la Russia è fantascienza (anzi, proprio questa evoluzione dimostra che sarebbe stato sacrosanto avere anche l'Ucraina nella NATO, per evitare che un regime ipermilitarizzato possa portarci indietro di 80 anni).


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

*NOn lo ripetiamo più. Si torna on topic. Usate la funzione ignora. *


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come per persone normali in un mondo libero possa essere un problema che uno stato, democratico, con un parlamento eletto, voglia entrare nella NATO che è un'alleanza che ha come fine la DIFESA degli alleati? Solo un paranoico (ed evidentemente, Putin lo è), può vedere questo come un rischio per la sicurezza. La NATO che aggredisce la Russia è fantascienza (anzi, proprio questa evoluzione dimostra che sarebbe stato sacrosanto avere anche l'Ucraina nella NATO, per evitare che un regime ipermilitarizzato possa portarci indietro di 80 anni).



Talmente fantascienza che in Europa sono dislocate 240 (duecentoquaranta) basi u.s.a che ospitano 74 mila (74.000) soldati americani.
Senza contare i mezzi militari,ovviamente 

Poi che Putin sia paranoico,lo dicono anche fonti molto vicine a lui,però....intanto truppe e mezzi militari stanno qui


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Talmente fantascienza che in Europa sono dislocate 240 (duecentoquaranta) basi u.s.a che ospitano 74 mila (74.000) soldati americani.
> Senza contare i mezzi militari,ovviamente
> 
> Poi che Putin sia paranoico,lo dicono anche fonti molto vicine a lui,però....intanto truppe e mezzi militari stanno qui


Scusa ma che vuol dire? Dai siamo seri, sappiamo tutti che la nato non invierebbe mai una guerra di aggressione contro la Russia, ma mai, non esiste alcuna possibilità.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *NOn lo ripetiamo più. Si torna on topic. Usate la funzione ignora. *


..


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cambierà che si inizierà a trattare seriamente e non su twitter.
> Con migliaia di civili ucraini (forse anche gli stessi soldati e volontari ucraini) che riusciranno a portare a casa la pelle


twitter è una delle cose che stanno salvando l'Ucraina. Grazie a Twitter gli ucraini stanno annientando una delle armi che si usano solitamente in guerra, una di quelle in cui la Russia è maestra: la propaganda. Ogni fake news lanciata dal governo russo è stata smentita nel giro di pochi minuti/ore, questo non fa altro che compattare il popolo ucraino.

Per quanto riguarda il rischio del popolo ucraino, quello dipende più da Putin che da chiunque altro. E' Putin che spara agli ucraini in casa loro. La vita la stanno rischiando principalmente per le azioni di Putin più che di chiunque altro. Attenzione a non far passare il messaggio sbagliato che i morti ucraini dipendano dagli stessi ucraini. I morti ucraini dipendono dagli invasori russi.
Poi comunque nulla vieta al popolo ucraino di alzare le mani e far entrare i carri armati russi... Se non lo fanno, se difendono la loro nazione, la loro città, la loro casa, la loro famiglia da un esercito invasore, che devi dirgli?


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come per persone normali in un mondo libero possa essere un problema che uno stato, democratico, con un parlamento eletto, voglia entrare nella NATO che è un'alleanza che ha come fine la DIFESA degli alleati? Solo un paranoico (ed evidentemente, Putin lo è), può vedere questo come un rischio per la sicurezza. La NATO che aggredisce la Russia è fantascienza (anzi, proprio questa evoluzione dimostra che sarebbe stato sacrosanto avere anche l'Ucraina nella NATO, per evitare che un regime ipermilitarizzato possa portarci indietro di 80 anni).



La storia dell’Ucraina però è particolare, non facciamo l’errore di banalizzare la questione.
Dagli anni 2000 si alternano governi filo-occidentali e filo-Russi, i filo-occidentali per altro sono peraltro ultra nazionalisti ucraini (in un paese dove le minoranze sono in percentuale elevatissime). 
Nel 2019 hanno addirittura messo leggi contro l’utilizzo della lingua russa da parte delle minoranze. Zalenksy inoltre è al potere perché la parte est ormai non vota più considerandosi indipendente.
Questo non per dire che Putin abbia ragione, ma per dire che non c’era un consenso generale nel paese verso l’Occidente


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che vuol dire? Dai siamo seri, sappiamo tutti che la nato non invierebbe mai una guerra di aggressione contro la Russia, ma mai, non esiste alcuna possibilità.


Su questo non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma con questo non voglio giustificare la follia di Putin


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Talmente fantascienza che in Europa sono dislocate 240 (duecentoquaranta) basi u.s.a che ospitano 74 mila (74.000) soldati americani.
> Senza contare i mezzi militari,ovviamente
> 
> Poi che Putin sia paranoico,lo dicono anche fonti molto vicine a lui,però....intanto truppe e mezzi militari stanno qui


E sono molto felice che la NATO, di cui facciamo parte, abbia queste basi in Europa data la situazione. Tu ti senti minacciato dal fatto che ci sono basi in Europa che hanno, dichiaratamente, lo scopo di difendere le nazioni dell'alleanza? Con il senno di poi, dovremmo sentirci degli stupidi in questo momento per non aver investito di più nella NATO...non il contrario


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che vuol dire? Dai siamo seri, sappiamo tutti che la nato non invierebbe mai una guerra di aggressione contro la Russia, ma mai, non esiste alcuna possibilità.



Ma se i russi dovessero piazzare i loro uomini e i loro missili a cuba e venezuela,permetti che anche agli usa girerebbero le balle ritrovarsi con mezzi,soldati russi e missili ad uno sputo dalle loro coste ?
Stessa cosa con la Russia,che anno dopo anno vede missili made in usa sempre più vicini al loro territorio.

Poi che non saranno usati va bene (lo sappiamo noi ma non Putin,del resto,se è paranoico...) ,ma intanto ci sono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma con questo non voglio giustificare la follia di Putin


Cioè secondo te la nato inizierebbe di punto in bianco una aggressione verso la Russia? Scusate ma basta leggere il patto Atlantico. La NATO è una alleanza ESCLUSIVAMENTE difensiva.
La nato non aggredirebbe mai la Russia di punto in bianco, una nazione che ha armi nucleari.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Talmente fantascienza che in Europa sono dislocate 240 (duecentoquaranta) basi u.s.a che ospitano 74 mila (74.000) soldati americani.
> Senza contare i mezzi militari,ovviamente
> 
> Poi che Putin sia paranoico,lo dicono anche fonti molto vicine a lui,però....intanto truppe e mezzi militari stanno qui


Non certo per attaccare la Russia però.
A Putin possono dare fastidio viceversa perchè possono ostacolare le sue mire.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sono felicissimo se dovessero riuscire concretamente ad ostacolare la guerra e Putin. Anche solo un minimo contributo.
> 
> E in effetti questi in 3 giorni hanno comunque hackerato siti governativi. Non mi sembra poco, anzi.
> 
> ...


Ci sono tanti modi per non farsi trovare sul web, potrebbero essere ovunque e chiunque. Tendenzialmente i proclami fatti da anonymous non mi sono mai piaciuti per ora hanno buttato giù siti fatto lo scherzo delle tv con le immagini dalla ucraina e bucato il db di accesso al MOD russo (con questi dati hanno detto grazie a un tizio per il regalo di soldi.. quindi immagino abbiano prosciugato qualche conto)

Per ora in questa guerra cyber il grosso lo sta facendo Network Battalion 69 altro collettivo hacker che fa meno proclami ma ha spento una centrale a gas spegnendogli il PC per sempre (magari hanno risolto ma sarà stato un giorno pesante) e ha rubato documenti sull'esercio che però non ho capito cosa siano e hanno consegnato all'ucraina..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma se i russi dovessero piazzare i loro uomini e i loro missili a cuba e venezuela,permetti che anche agli usa girerebbero le balle ritrovarsi con mezzi,soldati russi e missili ad uno sputo dalle loro coste ?
> Stessa cosa con la Russia,che anno dopo anno vede missili made in usa sempre più vicini al loro territorio.
> 
> Poi che non saranno usati va bene (lo sappiamo noi ma non Putin,del resto,se è paranoico...) ,ma intanto ci sono.


Con la differenza che la NATO è un alleanza difensiva composta da più paesi e governi democratici mente la Russia è un paese guidato sostanzialmente da una dittatura con uno che si sta rivelando un pazzo al comando. È diverso no?


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La storia dell’Ucraina però è particolare, non facciamo l’errore di banalizzare la questione.
> Dagli anni 2000 si alternano governi filo-occidentali e filo-Russi, i filo-occidentali per altro sono peraltro ultra nazionalisti ucraini (in un paese dove le minoranze sono in percentuale elevatissime).
> Nel 2019 hanno addirittura messo leggi contro l’utilizzo della lingua russa da parte delle minoranze. Zalenksy inoltre è al potere perché la parte est ormai non vota più considerandosi indipendente.
> Questo non per dire che Putin abbia ragione, ma per dire che non c’era un consenso generale nel paese verso l’Occidente


Le motivazioni ci possono stare, il metodo utilizzato no.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Febbraio 2022)

Kiev circondata ormai è persa, quanto resisterà prima di cadere? 
Dove si trova Zelensky?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma con questo non voglio giustificare la follia di Putin



Putin è un dittatore con mire imperialiste ma ritenere gli altri - gli Usa in particolare - delle verginelle mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

L'inviato di Controcorrente su Rete 4, in piazza a Kiev, ha detto che i bombardamenti si sentono vicini.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,sarà ricordato come un eroe.
> Ma al suo posto arriverà un fantoccio filorusso e diventeranno come la bielorussia,con elezioni truccate e tutto il solito ambaradam
> 
> Che poi,tanto per dire,noi di fantocci quanti ne abbiamo piazzato in medioriente/africa ?
> ...



Non hai compreso il mio discorso, come sai che morto zelensky si prenda un fantoccio filorusso? Ormai è tardi, bisognava lasciar correre l'Ucraina egoisticamente parlando (e sentire i chiacchiericci come hai scritto anche tu spesso e volentieri sulla bonarietà della UE) , ormai se Zelensky muore crei solo un eroe e maggiore resistenza.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma se i russi dovessero piazzare i loro uomini e i loro missili a cuba e venezuela,permetti che anche agli usa girerebbero le balle ritrovarsi con mezzi,soldati russi e missili ad uno sputo dalle loro coste ?
> Stessa cosa con la Russia,che anno dopo anno vede missili made in usa sempre più vicini al loro territorio.
> 
> Poi che non saranno usati va bene (lo sappiamo noi ma non Putin,del resto,se è paranoico...) ,ma intanto ci sono.


La Russia è un regime, comandato da un pazzo che ha invaso uno stato democratico, sovrano, che non aveva fatto NULLA se non voler entrare in Europa. Perchè bisogna sempre buttare tutto nel calderone... Tranquillo che gli USA, se la Francia mettesse una base a Guadalupa non minaccerebbero proprio nessuno.

Il problema è la Russia, regime (possiamo dirlo adesso senza che nessuno si offenda?) con un esercito dotato di armamenti atomici. E già questo è pericoloso, perchè quando comanda una persona, tra censura e protezione di tutte le forze militari e di polizia anche se questo banalmente "impazzisce", può fare finire il mondo. La favoletta che gli USA o la NATO sono un pericolo per la Russia è paranoia pura.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Kiev circondata ormai è persa, quanto resisterà prima di cadere?
> Dove si trova Zelensky?


si arrenda senza condizioni e forse si salva


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è un dittatore con mire imperialiste ma ritenere gli altri - gli Usa in particolare - delle verginelle mi sembra eccessivo.


Ma lo sappiamo tutti che non esistono angeli e che ognuno fa i propri interessi, ma con questo quindi cosa volete dire, non capisco.
L'Ucraina così come gli altri stati dell'Est sono SOVRANI, se decidono di andare a occidente per convenienza, per protezione, per quello che volete è una loro libera decisione. Se lo fanno e si allontanano in tutti i modi dalla Russia vuol dire che la Russia HA FALLITO la sua politica estera, ha solo messo paura e sentimenti di odio da parte dei suoi vicini.
Poi ripeto, nessuno è santo NATO ed USA fanno il loro interesse come tutti, ma non ha nulla a che vedere con questa situazione, non è che dicendo questo allora la Russia è meno colpevole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Von Der Leyen: "Vogliamo Ucraina in UE".

Borrel: "Temiamo che la russia non si fermerà all'Ucraina. Punta a Moldavia e Georgia."*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lo sappiamo tutti che non esistono angeli e che ognuno fa i propri interessi, ma con questo quindi cosa volete dire, non capisco.
> L'Ucraina così come gli altri stati dell'Est sono SOVRANI, se decidono di andare a occidente per convenienza, per protezione, per quello che volete è una loro libera decisione. Se lo fanno e si allontanano in tutti i modi dalla Russia vuol dire che la Russia HA FALLITO la sua politica estera, ha solo messo paura e sentimenti di odio da parte dei suoi vicini.
> Poi ripeto, nessuno è santo *NATO ed USA fanno il loro interesse come tutti, *ma non ha nulla a che vedere con questa situazione, non è che dicendo questo allora la Russia è meno colpevole.



Giustamente, Nato ed Usa fanno il loro interesse ma chi siamo noi per dire che tale modo di agire non deve essere percepito come un pericolo dai Russi? Io vedo il fiero popolo ucraino come vittima di giochi più ampi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lo sappiamo tutti che non esistono angeli e che ognuno fa i propri interessi, ma con questo quindi cosa volete dire, non capisco.
> L'Ucraina così come gli altri stati dell'Est sono SOVRANI, se decidono di andare a occidente per convenienza, per protezione, per quello che volete è una loro libera decisione. Se lo fanno e si allontanano in tutti i modi dalla Russia vuol dire che la Russia HA FALLITO la sua politica estera, ha solo messo paura e sentimenti di odio da parte dei suoi vicini.
> Poi ripeto, nessuno è santo NATO ed USA fanno il loro interesse come tutti, ma non ha nulla a che vedere con questa situazione, non è che dicendo questo allora la Russia è meno colpevole.


Direi a ben ragione visto che tutto ciò in orbita russa si trasforma in letame. Bielorussa, Ucraina per tanti anni, Moldova ecco i paesi in orbita russa europea. I paesi più poveri d Europa. Senza considerare gli altri regimi Uzbekistan, Tagikistan ecc…


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Su la 7 c’era Scaroni come esperto di geopolitica ed energia… e devo ammettere che sicuramente ne sa più che di calcio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su la 7 c’era Scaroni come esperto di geopolitica ed energia… e devo ammettere che sicuramente ne sa più che di calcio



è stato per non so quanti anni CEO di ENI


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su la 7 c’era Scaroni come esperto di geopolitica ed energia… e devo ammettere che sicuramente ne sa più che di calcio



Di calcio si occupa per hobby.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non quoto nessuno se no mi prendono come quello che si accanisce contro qualcuno.

A me 'ste visioni bianco/nero che cambiano come le stagioni mi provocano sempre sentimenti particolari.

Putin è il demonio, ok. Punto.

Quello che non mi va bene è latrare di NATO salvatrice del mondo, inoffensiva e totalmente dispensatrice di carità. La NATO doveva cominciare a smobilitare da tempo, fine del discorso.

Qui si mette sempre in carcere l'omicida, e poi al violentatore seriale contestualmente gli si dà l'amnistia, se non il Nobel per la pace, perché nelle ultime due ore non ha commesso reati.

Pari pari sempre i soliti discorsi di visioni estremiste, come per la pandemia e tante altre cose.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giustamente, Nato ed Usa fanno il loro interesse ma chi siamo noi per dire che tale modo di agire non deve essere percepito come un pericolo dai Russi? Io vedo il fiero popolo ucraino come vittima di giochi più ampi.


Potevamo fare entrare la Russia nella Nato, così era più tranquillo.

Giusto per sdrammatizzare


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non quoto nessuno se no mi prendono come quello che si accanisce contro qualcuno.
> 
> A me 'ste visioni bianco/nero che cambiano come le stagioni mi provocano sempre sentimenti particolari.
> 
> ...


Questa situazione però dimostra proprio che nel mondo ci sono nazioni molto pericolose, per cui un'alleanza difensiva serve. Se poi invece della Nato si facesse un'alleanza solo europea ci può stare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè secondo te la nato inizierebbe di punto in bianco una aggressione verso la Russia? Scusate ma basta leggere il patto Atlantico. La NATO è una alleanza ESCLUSIVAMENTE difensiva.
> La nato non aggredirebbe mai la Russia di punto in bianco, una nazione che ha armi nucleari.


No aspe, io non dico questo, ma che la nato (USA) stia piazzando basi su basi per far vedere che ce l'ha più grosso é un dato di fatto. Comunque bisognerebbe discuterne con più calma perche a fraintendersi é un attimo e di passare da putiniano non ne ho proprio intenzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su la 7 c’era Scaroni come esperto di geopolitica ed energia… e devo ammettere che sicuramente ne sa più che di calcio


Ha sottolineato che la guerra deve essere sostenibile?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No aspe, io non dico questo, ma che la nato (USA) stia piazzando basi su basi per far vedere che ce l'ha più grosso é un dato di fatto. Comunque bisognerebbe discuterne con più calma perche a fraintendersi é un attimo e di passare da putiniano non ne ho proprio intenzione


Sono calmissimo, da uno schermo probabilmente è facile travisare. So bene che non sei assolutamente pro putin è che cerco di capire quale sia l'obiettivo di dire che gli usa e la nato non sono santi, lo sappiamo bene credo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Von Der Leyen: "Vogliamo Ucraina in UE".
> 
> Borrel: "Temiamo che la russia non si fermerà all'Ucraina. Punta a Moldavia e Georgia."*


e vai con la benzina sul fuoco


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha sottolineato che la guerra deve essere sostenibile?


Ci pensavo oggi. Tutti i discorsi di sostenibilità e ****** varie sono andate a farsi benedire adesso (ovviamente).
Addirittura ho sentito della valutazione da parte dell'Italia (ed Europa) di ritorno all'uso del carbone.
E dirò che il discorso della sostenibilità e del conseguente mitigazione dell'inquinamento e combustibili associati potrebbe essere un motivo aggiuntivo per la quale Putin possa aver agito in questa maniera come discusso con qualche altro utente del forum.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non quoto nessuno se no mi prendono come quello che si accanisce contro qualcuno.
> 
> A me 'ste visioni bianco/nero che cambiano come le stagioni mi provocano sempre sentimenti particolari.
> 
> ...


Perdonami, ho personalmente un parere molto critico verso l'Italia e l'Europa, ma trovo offensivo anche solo l'avvallare la follia che la cultura Europea possa essere un pericolo militare per la Russia. E' semplicemente paranoia. Non vuol dire dividere in buoni o cattivi, ma nemmeno dover per forza dover sostenere che è colpa anche nostra. No, questa GUERRA INUMANA, non è colpa nostra e nemmeno degli USA, non è colpa della NATO e non è colpa dell'Ucraina. Discuteremo poi sulla politica estera del mondo occidentale, ma ora è offensivo. Ci sono bambini sotto le bombe per colpa di un Pazzo e del suo regime.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> La Russia è un regime, comandato da un pazzo che ha invaso uno stato democratico, sovrano, che non aveva fatto NULLA se non voler entrare in Europa. Perchè bisogna sempre buttare tutto nel calderone... Tranquillo che gli USA, se la Francia mettesse una base a Guadalupa non minaccerebbero proprio nessuno.
> 
> Il problema è la Russia, regime (possiamo dirlo adesso senza che nessuno si offenda?) con un esercito dotato di armamenti atomici. E già questo è pericoloso, perchè quando comanda una persona, tra censura e protezione di tutte le forze militari e di polizia anche se questo banalmente "impazzisce", può fare finire il mondo. La favoletta che gli USA o la NATO sono un pericolo per la Russia è paranoia pura.


stai banalizzando la situazione...

la NATO nasce in chiave anti-sovietica, oggi esiste in chiave anti-russa o se vogliamo anti-cinese
non è un'alleanza tra paesi amici con un passato in comune, non abbiamo niente in comune con i baltici per esempio.
quindi che la Russia, non Putin, non guardi bene qualsiasi cosa fatta da un'entità che esiste per contrastarla mi sembra logico
è comunque un soft power perchè essere membro viene poi usato per accostamenti commerciali, culturali, industriali

inoltre la NATO non sta a girarsi i pollici in attesa che succeda qualcosa per poi difendersi collettivamente, non stanno i soldati accasermati a giocare alla playstation per poi caputaltarsi in missione tipo pompieri, bensì fa spionaggio intensivo
non a caso i documenti sono segreti e le basi sono super protette, non certo luoghi di apertura e trasparenza
quindi a quello che fanno i singoli paesi membri, come pure la Russia e la Cina, si somma l'attività di intelligence NATO

infine non serve necessariamente l'uomo solo al comando per preoccuparsi, visto che abbiamo tante guerre fatte da democrazie.
a parte che la Russia ha elezioni popolari che sono sempre state riconosciute dalla comunità internazionale
non è un democrazia compiuta in tutti gli aspetti, ma non è l'Algeria et similia.
in tutti gli anni in cui è stato un paese debole con Eltsin curiosamente andava bene la Russia...tranne che per i suoi abitanti, per inciso.

quindi il fatto che le armi nucleari siano solo detenute da democrazie mature non mi fa stare tranquillo, anzi personalmente il nuovo pericolo mondiale sono le armi biologiche che vari paesi al mondo (incluso paesi NATO) possiedono in violazione alle leggi internazionali nel silenzio collettivo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Von Der Leyen: "Vogliamo Ucraina in UE".
> 
> Borrel: "Temiamo che la russia non si fermerà all'Ucraina. Punta a Moldavia e Georgia."*


Quale sarebbe la correlazione tra l'entrata dell'Ucraina in UE e la sperata fine della guerra? Sanguisughe.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono calmissimo, da uno schermo probabilmente è facile travisare. So bene che non sei assolutamente pro putin è che cerco di capire quale sia l'obiettivo di dire che gli usa e la nato non sono santi, lo sappiamo bene credo.


Ma si che sei calmo, intendevo che essendo un discorso molto ampio da fare, in questa situazione particolare ci possiamo solo limitare a commentare ciò che succede, tanto non si sposta di una virgola la situazione. Per di più sto crollando di stanchezza ed ho la lucidità di Gascoigne il sabato sera


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> e vai con la benzina sul fuoco



Mi sa che questi vogliono far fallire le trattative prima che inizino.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No aspe, io non dico questo, ma che la nato (USA) stia piazzando basi su basi per far vedere che ce l'ha più grosso é un dato di fatto. Comunque bisognerebbe discuterne con più calma perche a fraintendersi é un attimo e di passare da putiniano non ne ho proprio intenzione


Ed evidentemente ha ragione. Perché fidati che Putin la guerra se la inventava comunque, non sono le basi NATO il problema (lo sa anche lui, cosa vuoi che cambi per un esercito evoluto come quello occidentale che una base sia in Ucraina o in Polonia, questi gli radono al suolo Mosca in 2h senza entrare in Russia se volgliono). Questo è un pretesto perchè non accetta la diaspora delle nazioni ex sovietiche verso l'occidente, cultura che evidentemente lo disgusta e danno economico per la Russia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stai banalizzando la situazione...
> 
> la NATO nasce in chiave anti-sovietica, oggi esiste in chiave anti-russa o se vogliamo anti-cinese
> non è un'alleanza tra paesi amici con un passato in comune, non abbiamo niente in comune con i baltici per esempio.
> ...


Qua comunque si pensa alla caduta di Putin, ma nessuno parla della Cina (che ormai comanda il mondo) e di tutti quelli che potrebbero approfittarne. Per fare un esempio, in Corea c'è il pazzo ciccio coreano ma non è detto che se cade la corea del nord diventi un posto tranquillo, anzi si dice che la sorella sia addirittura peggiore. Io dico che comunque vada siamo inguaiati e solo un'insperata situazione diplomatica che non causerà morti può essere la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Vi state rendendo conto che per la prima volta non c'è nessun Paese neutrale che cerca da fare da intermediario per un incontro di pace (non considero la Bielorussia un interlocutore neutrale)? E' preoccupante la cosa. Di solito in crisi del genere, e ce ne sono state tante, c'erano paesi neutrali, che tentavano di creare un tavolo diplomatico tra le fazioni belligeranti. Invece qui non solo i paesi schierati sembra non vedano l'ora di sparare ma quelli neutrali sembra non vedano l'ora che i due contendenti si annullino per prenderne il posto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No aspe, io non dico questo, ma che la nato (USA) stia piazzando basi su basi per far vedere che ce l'ha più grosso é un dato di fatto. Comunque bisognerebbe discuterne con più calma perche a fraintendersi é un attimo e di passare da putiniano non ne ho proprio intenzione



Ot : sei passato come untore,come no vax,e ora ti preoccupi per il prossimo appellativo ?  
Fine ot (si scherza ovviamente)


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Questa situazione però dimostra proprio che nel mondo ci sono nazioni molto pericolose, per cui un'alleanza difensiva serve. Se poi invece della Nato si facesse un'alleanza solo europea ci può stare.





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ho personalmente un parere molto critico verso l'Italia e l'Europa, ma trovo offensivo anche solo l'avvallare la follia che la cultura Europea possa essere un pericolo militare per la Russia. E' semplicemente paranoia. Non vuol dire dividere in buoni o cattivi, ma nemmeno dover per forza dover sostenere che è colpa anche nostra. No, questa GUERRA INUMANA, non è colpa nostra e nemmeno degli USA, non è colpa della NATO e non è colpa dell'Ucraina. Discuteremo poi sulla politica estera del mondo occidentale, ma ora è offensivo. Ci sono bambini sotto le bombe per colpa di un Pazzo e del suo regime.



E lo sapevo.

Ma se la NATO smetteva di esistere dalla disgregazione dell'URSS forse Putin manco comandava adesso.

Amici, è così difficile riconoscere che ha dato fastidio il progressivo spostarsi ad est di un'alleanza militare palesemente comandata dal blocoo contrapposto? Ho detto militare, eh. Quando tu contemporaneamente ti sei ammordibito e hai concesso (apparenti) democrazie ai tuoi ex-possedimenti.

La reazione è spropositata? Sì.

Ma ci si poteva pensare prima, usando concetti tipo "prudenza" e "lungimiranza".

Perciò, condanna per Putin. Ma non gettiamo nel calderone della bontà tutti gli altri. Non andremo mai da nessuna parte così'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*DIpartimento di stato USA chiede ai cittadini americani di abbandonare la Russia.

"Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *DIpartimento di stato USA chiede ai cittadini americani di abbandonare la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."*



Ahia.....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E lo sapevo.
> 
> Ma se la NATO smetteva di esistere dalla disgregazione dell'URSS forse Putin manco comandava adesso.
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la correlazione tra l'entrata dell'Ucraina in UE e la sperata fine della guerra? Sanguisughe.


Sicuramente nessuna, ma anche un atto di vicinanza al popolo Ucraino, che si sta rivelando eroico e che vuole l'entrata in UE. E direi che se ne uscissero sovrani da questa follia, se lo meriterebbero, a prescindere dalla situazione Geopolitica che ora nessuno conosce per il futuro (e di conseguenza, nessuno sa se davvero tra un anno ci sarà questa condizione o staremo nei bunker antiatomici anche in Italia).


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *DIpartimento di stato USA chiede ai cittadini americani di abbandonare la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."*


Questa è bruttissima ragazzi, bruttissima...


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *DIpartimento di stato USA chiede ai cittadini americani di abbandonare la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."*



Purtroppo credo che manchi sempre meno


----------

